# Mastermind worksaw's picture thread



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2014)

Let's see those Mastermoobed modded saws ,Here's a couple of mine 
The 066 and xpw have been sold 
Lets see those hopped up saws in your collection


----------



## TK (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Mastermind for my 260.5, looks great.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Let's see those Mastermoobed modded saws ,Here's a couple of mine
> The 066 and xpw have been sold
> Lets see those hopped up saws in your collection
> View attachment 360718
> ...


That's a sweet 440


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> That's a sweet 440



It has a 460 top end on it ,runs pretty good ,threw a couple finger ports in that one also


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Deeecent


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Ported saws are just a silly fad fellers.


----------



## old-cat (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Ported saws are just a silly fad fellers.



So, are you sayin we're just a bunch of suckers!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

old-cat said:


> So, are you sayin we're just a bunch of suckers!



From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia......

A *fad* is any form of behavior that develops among a large population and is collectively followed enthusiastically for a period of time, generally as a result of the behavior being perceived as popular by one's peers or being deemed "cool" by social media.[1] A fad is said to "catch on" when the number of people adopting it begins to increase rapidly. The behavior will normally fade quickly once the perception of novelty is gone.[1]

The specific nature of the behavior associated with a fad can be of any type including language usage, apparel, financial investment, and even food. Apart from general novelty, fads may be driven by mass media programming, emotional excitement, peer pressure, or the desire of "being hip".[2]Fads may also be set by popular celebrities.

Though the term _trend_ may be used interchangeably with _fad_, a fad is generally considered a quick and short behavior whereas a trend is considered to be a behavior that evolves into a relatively permanent change.[3]

In the late 1950s, the word beatnik was a major fad after it was coined as a portmanteau between "beat" and "Sputnik". The word faded away, though, as the beatniks abandoned the underlying attitudes that were supposed to go along with their lifestyle. Although this fad was short-lived, it is credited with giving birth to the Hippie movement in the following decade and with inspiring other social trends in the decades that followed.[4]

In economics, the term is used in a similar way. Fads are mean-reverting deviations from intrinsic value caused by social or psychological forces like those that cause fashions in political beliefs or consumption goods.[5]


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a few Stihls that were sitting around.......


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 25, 2014)

I prefer seeing them in a video in a log making a cut. 

Sticker on a saw in still pic tells us nothing besides who may have fingered it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Plenty of videos here......

https://www.youtube.com/user/mastermind7864


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I prefer seeing them in a video in a log making a cut.
> 
> Sticker on a saw in still pic tells us nothing besides who may have fingered it.




I'm not sure about anybody else's sticker's ,but i am happy with how they run ,they pull a 32 inch in fir real nice .........


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> It has a 460 top end on it ,runs pretty good ,threw a couple finger ports in that one also



That's the one with the Meteor jug ain't it. How much time you reckon it has on it now? The whole point was to see if it would run well enough to be happy with, and to see if it would last. 

So??????? How is it doing?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> View attachment 360751
> View attachment 360752



I have smaller stickers for those saws now Shawn......


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Plenty of videos here......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/mastermind7864



Thats what I'm talking about. 

Still pics tell nothing.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just a few Stihls that were sitting around.......



2nd from right…An XP insignia on a Stihl?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That's the one with the Meteor jug ain't it. How much time you reckon it has on it now? The whole point was to see if it would run well enough to be happy with, and to see if it would last.
> 
> So??????? How is it doing?



Use it almost every weekend ,am a weekend warrior ya know ,Starts easy ,smooth power ,great saw for falling trees with ,i keep a 32 inch light bar on that saw and it pulls it fine ,here is the inside if some of the guys do not know what finger ports are ,i ran this saw with and without them ,on this particular saw they make a difference in power ,has a nice exhaust tone bouncing off the trees in the woods


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That's the one with the Meteor jug ain't it. How much time you reckon it has on it now? The whole point was to see if it would run well enough to be happy with, and to see if it would last.
> 
> So??????? How is it doing?



Here it is before the finger ports.......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> 2nd from right…An XP insignia on a Stihl?



Cool ain't it?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 25, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> 2nd from right…An XP insignia on a Stihl?




opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

The saw behind that Xtra Pee sticker is the one responsible for this dyno graph.


----------



## redfin (Jul 25, 2014)

Randy, that vid you posted of Brians hybrid is what really pushed me to do mine. I don't have enough handle time to argue the "case volume" but its definately a fun saw.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very first 461 Randy ever built ,32 inch bar ,Douglas fir that had been down a year


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Long story to that saw John......


----------



## redfin (Jul 25, 2014)

I forgot the obligatory "Mastered" saw pic.


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I have smaller stickers for those saws now Shawn......


 That large sticker is fine. I think that was a saw you ported for a raffle prize. Its now my personal saw.


----------



## redfin (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Long story to that saw John......



I would like to hear it someday.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Call me sometime and I'll tell you all about it.........


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's an ol 395XP........can't leave the Huskys out.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

And an ol 385XP......


----------



## Agrarian (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't see many Huskys there. Must be they don't need to be tinkered with to perform well. 

Judging from the praises though, Randy must be a Master Tinkerer! I'm glad he doesn't work for Stihl - my collection would probably have to change.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2014)

This is a thread I will hit up when I get home. I got plenty of stickered saws. Some w the old stickers and some w the new. Very proud to own a pure mastermind collection!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Agrarian said:


> Don't see many Huskys there. Must be they don't need to be tinkered with to perform well.
> 
> Judging from the praises though, Randy must be a Master Tinkerer! I'm glad he doesn't work for Stihl - my collection would probably have to change.


I got a garage full of husq and jonsered


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm still waiting for mine...


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## CR888 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just a few Stihls that were sitting around.......


Next time l'm down your way l might drop buy and run one of your Huskies.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine...



I'm gonna ship out a pile of saws Monday. Finishing up a few over the weekend for a FedEx pickup......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

treesmith said:


> View attachment 360776




What sort of Rif Raf ships a Stihl in a Husky box?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna ship out a pile of saws Monday. Finishing up a few over the weekend for a FedEx pickup......


I wasn't complaining.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2014)

This saw just rocks


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 25, 2014)

The saw on the left is long gone, but my " Personal 064" has a date with Randy on 8/18. Hope he's not a quickie.


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 25, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I prefer seeing them in a video in a log making a cut.
> 
> Sticker on a saw in still pic tells us nothing besides who may have fingered it.


Pervert!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I have smaller stickers for those saws now Shawn......


Isn't a 40% bigger sticker 40% faster?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm liking these new stickers Randy


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2014)

I gotta turn my phone off, I'm trying to move house! Wifey gonna hit me soon  and this one has a garage

Amazing what you can do with a coffee table though


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 25, 2014)

If you look close at the oh six four it has a 20% faster chain and a little blue pill in the mix.

That's how I promised 30% gain.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just a few Stihls that were sitting around.......


Nice 441


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 25, 2014)

Extra PEE from a Masterminded 241C


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 25, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 360789
> View attachment 360790


Got to love those big furry vines


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 25, 2014)

i don't mind um so bad when they attached to somthing like that  $$$$$$


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Jul 25, 2014)

The 261 was done a couple months ago, the 441 has an appointment in a couple weeks


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Nice 441



Yep.....that's the one Andy.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 25, 2014)

Carving saw


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Plenty of videos here......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/mastermind7864


I have near watched every video on there. It's a valuable tool to use when I'm buying new saws.... Since they are all going to Cuddle Ln.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 26, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Thats what I'm talking about.
> 
> Still pics tell nothing.


Sure it does.... It tells everybody not in the know.... Where those in the know send their saws. Consider it a silent referral.


----------



## KG441c (Jul 26, 2014)

Monkied 362c


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone have a picture of the box o' 084 that T1 sent Randy?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 360822
> 
> Carving saw



Is that the Yamabond mobeel?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone have a picture of the box o' 084 that T1 sent Randy?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>


Those there have to be my favorite big cc saw, I have two and the last one that I got hauls ass.


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2014)

Alright already that first pic was a lie. Here's the masterminded version.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 26, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Is that the Yamabond mobeel?


I have never been, and hope to never be inside the mooberized 394


----------



## TBrown (Jul 26, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Those there have to be my favorite big cc saw, I have two and the last one that I got hauls ass.


Would that be the one I sent you? Did you look at the jug when you had it apart?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 26, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Would that be the one I sent you? Did you look at the jug when you had it apart?


Yep it is, the jug was in really good shape. I put a new mako piston in it and opened up the intake,exhaust,lower transfers,deleted the base gasket, and added another port on the muffler. It gets with it pretty good. I just need to look into making it unlimited rpms. Damn thing is bouncing off the limiter unless you have it dogged in or really laying on it.


----------



## TBrown (Jul 26, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Yep it is, the jug was in really good shape. I put a new mako piston in it and opened up the intake,exhaust,lower transfers,deleted the base gasket, and added another port on the muffler. It gets with it pretty good. I just need to look into making it unlimited rpms. Damn thing is bouncing off the limiter unless you have it dogged in or really laying on it.


If that coil is limited to the same rpm as my 880 then my 880 needs the same treatment, soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

I was thinking the 084 coil was unlimited.......am I wrong about that?


----------



## Red Thorn (Jul 26, 2014)

Those videos are amazing. Have you ever done a Solo 681? I just got one and I think it needs whatever you've got.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Red Thorn said:


> Those videos are amazing. Have you ever done a Solo 681? I just got one and I think it needs whatever you've got.


Basically the same as a Dolmar 7900, from what I understand. I'll be sending mine soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Red Thorn said:


> Those videos are amazing. Have you ever done a Solo 681? I just got one and I think it needs whatever you've got.



Yes I've done a couple of them. Tough to get proper gains from them if you don't know what you are doing. 



cgraham1 said:


> Basically the same as a Dolmar 7900, from what I understand. I'll be sending mine soon.



The 681 has a 1mm longer stroke.....


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Those there have to be my favorite big cc saw, I have two and the last one that I got hauls ass.



I had 4 084 runners. 3 ported total all by different folks. 2 woods ported, 1 on pipe race ported on gas. Overlook the 2 166. Both ported too, 1 woods 1 race.  Had a couple 3120 too. 1 race ported, 1 stock porting with some mods.

6 saws ported all by different folks right there alone, no stickers needed.  

My fav for work was the 084's too.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yes I've done a couple of them. Tough to get proper gains from them if you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> The 681 has a 1mm longer stroke.....


Well, besides that! I believe the P&C are the same? So the 681 should be a slightly stronger saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah........bad dudes even stock. 

Lots of crankshaft issues though.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I was thinking the 084 coil was unlimited.......am I wrong about that?



I think I remember 3 different coils and 5 different carb combo's on those. Cant remember a coil being limited but do know a few of the carbs were. Check and make sure as my memory is not all there anymore.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Well, besides that! I believe the P&C are the same? So the 681 should be a slightly stronger saw?



Put a 681 cylinder on a 7900 and see what happens.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 26, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Put a 681 cylinder on a 7900 and see what happens.


Some dude named Cut4fun posted this in another forum a while back... 

"Here is some info that was passed on by a Solo, Dolmar, Redmax dealer when the 681 first arrived.
I have found in my own experience that it is difficult to find a local dealer for Solo and that the online parts ordering doesn't seem to work for the 681. This was when the 681 was first released...

The new Solo 681 is now here, 81cc (80.7) same basic weight as the 7900 but with some major improvements.
The 681 has a larger air filter then the 7900, that is why the air filter cover is shaped a little different.
681 also has the good Walbro carburetor not the typical cheap Zama from China like the Dolmar.
681 has the side chain tensioner in the case like a Stihl not in the side cover like Dolmar.
681 also has a large top AV spring. The Dolmar had problems with them breaking.
681 also has a better bracket set up on the AV mount to the top handle. 681 bracket is bolted to the top cover. The Dolmar has a strap that wraps around the handle and it is always turning and putting stress on the top av spring.
681 has a two year YES TWO YEAR commercial warranty.
Parts for the Dolmar are a problem, you have to find a dealer.
Parts for a Solo can be ordered online from Solo at the same price they cost from the dealer.
At first you will think that it is built by Dolmar. That is not the case. This saw is built by Solo. Solo does sell the large Dolmar 9010, they call it the 694 but the 681 and its smaller sisters 675, 665 are Solo built.
From what I understand is that Dolmar did not design all of the 7900. Solo designed a lot of the parts for that saw. They were to be sold together in joint venture like the large Dolmar 9010.
Dolmar took all of the credit for the 7900 and Solo got the shaft.
Solo took it one step farther and made the same basic saw with a larger engine and a few improvements.
OK I have had a lot of questions about installing the 681 parts on the 7900 to make it 81cc.
Both of the above saws have the same bore size of 52mm. The 681 jug will bolt right on the 7900 case the muffler and carb boot will line right up but the jug is taller to accommodate the longer stroke so you will loose compression with the 7900 crank. I am sure that you can put the 681 crank in the 7900 case. That is a lot of work and with the cost of the crank and labor its not economically feasible."


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Never heard of nobody named Cut4fun.......


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

That Solo Dolmar info came straight from Dozerdan and his website when it was up.

Now like I said, go put a 681 on a 7900 and try it out with the large squish etc etc.


----------



## MnSam (Jul 26, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 360883



How did that 038 respond?


----------



## MnSam (Jul 26, 2014)

Does Randy remember this hot mess? Now it is just hot.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Well, besides that! I believe the P&C are the same? So the 681 should be a slightly stronger saw?



Yeah they will bolt on but why would you want to on a 7900? What about that 1mm-1.5mm longer base for the 1mm longer stroke on the 681. That right there makes the cylinders different. 

Now pic 7900 1mm shorter stroke in a taller 681 cylinder. Bet that throws the port time way off eh.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 26, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Yeah they will bolt on but why would you want to on a 7900? What about that 1mm-1.5mm longer base for the 1mm longer stroke on the 681. That right there makes the cylinders different.
> 
> Now pic 7900 1mm shorter stroke in a taller 681 cylinder. Bet that throws the port time way off eh.


I don't want to, I was just trying to figure out the difference between the two. Mine runs just fine at 79cc and will run even better once it's Masterminded. 
Thank you for the information, btw.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

MnSam said:


> Does Randy remember this hot mess? Now it is just hot.



I remember that saw.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll have to double check on that 084 coil and carb. I'm by no means an expert but I do know there were different coils and carbs like jeremiah said. I thought I seen a thread about swapping coils on a 084 though, maybe it was in my dreams haha.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jul 26, 2014)

I miss my mastermind work saw. Need to get a 261c and get on the waiting list


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

With those Treemonkey saws you're not missing anything. Scott's saws take a back seat to no one.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 26, 2014)

MnSam said:


> How did that 038 respond?


It was decent when I got it. You can tell from the pix that it has been used a fair amount. After a total rebuild and a ported tecomec magnum top end, it is ...well... priceless. Meaning it isn't EVER going to leave my stable. They are heavy, no doubt, but it has some serious balls to make it worth the effort. It was a big hit at the Pa. GTG. It wears a 20" ES bar these days.


----------



## Dieselshawn (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just a few Stihls that were sitting around.......



I see my buddy Lloyd's 660 saw beside the 088.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep........I recognize that sticker....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/u00sVvUu0EU


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

I've got some videos. 

I'm really proud of the way our 390XPs turn out. Here's one I did for Spike60.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

And here's an old 365 Special with a 372 Meteor top end. There are several really good AM top ends out there for these saws. Note the throttle blipping.......I'm an Olympic hopeful for the event.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

One of my most viewed videos. Folks like comparisons.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 27, 2014)

Randall the Blippin' Chimp err uh... Champ


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got some videos.
> 
> I'm really proud of the way our 390XPs turn out. Here's one I did for Spike60.....



Git err done! That has some zing to it for sure.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2014)

And it will do that with a 32" bar buried just as well.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm really proud of the way our 390XPs turn out.


+1
I'm mighty proud of the way mine turned out. It's an "Angry beast"


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 27, 2014)

Pretty proud of them all really. I need to get some more pics of them.
Here's a recent video of my Mastered 562


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Ymountainman (Jul 27, 2014)

These are my Ole 66 and ms361 that Randy did, I've cut 17cords this summer so far! This pile is 8ft tall!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 27, 2014)

The Solo isn't done.. But there is a certain 362 that will be returning home this week with a sticker  

362, 441, and 460.... All run damn good (well, the 362 hasn't been ran yet, but Randy emailed me and said it's pretty good ) I tend to take his word.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 27, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine...


Ya me too!


----------



## TBrown (Jul 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> With those Treemonkey saws you're not missing anything. Scott's saws take a back seat to no one.


Either of you done much with a late 880?


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd like to see a video of one your 088 or 880 masterminded. 
Maybe it will just convince me to send mine out.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## mels (Jul 28, 2014)

Recent '750 madness:


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jul 28, 2014)

The Tbone 461 special.


----------



## TBrown (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>



Any video comparing stock to ported?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice saws guys ,there must be a few more of them out there though


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is some of mine.....
sold this one.....



I regrettfully traded this saw to randy recently...


sold this one too.....



sold this one too......


keeping this one..... 2153
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z897fnSfxUw


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> With those Treemonkey saws you're not missing anything. Scott's saws take a back seat to no one.



Scott is a top notch guy for sure. I really do enjoy running the saws he has done for me. I liked the 441c you did for me and want to try one of your 261c as well. I also would like to try one of your 461 to see how they compare. I know fin460 has one but I'm not going to buy it just to compare it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Any video comparing stock to ported?



Stock



#2



#3



#4


----------



## TBrown (Jul 28, 2014)

Impressive, very impressive. Would be neat to see a dyno sheet on that saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

I took quite a lot of heat over the timing numbers I used in that saw. That incident caused me to start keeping my numbers to myself. 

The owner has contacted me more than once since to let me know that he's very pleased with it, and has compared it side by side with other saws built with more "mainstream" numbers.........

I'll be sticking with those timing numbers.


----------



## TBrown (Jul 28, 2014)

Guess that may push me to send it across the country to you instead of down the street to Scott. Its hard to beat free shipping though.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Scott would be my choice if I was that near. His saws are top notch.


----------



## TBrown (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Scott would be my choice if I was that near. His saws are top notch.


You saying that tells me you sir, are also top notch. I drove past his place this morning to check on lumber being surfaced to finish my shop.


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great improvements.

Couldn't believe the legs in vid#3 could support that power.

Keep up the good work Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Naw man......the aspect ratio on the camera.......I mean.......ah.....

Yeah.......them legs look like two toothpicks, stuck in a tater.


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Naw man......the aspect ratio on the camera.......I mean.......ah.....
> 
> Yeah.......them legs look like two toothpicks, stuck in a tater.


 
Any guy that's on top of his game and can take a little ball bustin is ok in my book.


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 28, 2014)

Almost painful to watch the stock version after the seeing it ported!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 28, 2014)

Tonight I've started Splitting up last weekends haul. Got the whole fam damily together.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2014)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Tonight I've started Splitting up last weekends haul. Got the whole fam damily together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful pics..... Anyway we could get some model #s on those saws?


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 28, 2014)

Left to right:
395xp,390xp,372xpw,372xp,562xp,550xp,346xp-oe
They all got the sticker now.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2014)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Left to right:
> 395xp,390xp,372xpw,372xp,562xp,550xp,346xp-oe
> They all got the sticker now.



That's a sweet collection of Swedish Muscle. Im gonna have to get mine out for a family photo here this fall. (Hate cuttin when it's hot)
I assume since it's a "Mastermind" thread.... then they all got the right sticker.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 28, 2014)

I was having so much fun I noodle'd just about every round in half or quarters.
Had a blast putting them through their paces. Very productive day. Had a hot start issue with the 562
at the end of the day (probably my fault), otherwise the day was flawless. Forest ranger came by to check my permit even commented
Damn, them saws sure do cut! I just smiled  and said....Yup!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 28, 2014)

Have to agree with you about cutting in the heat Bryan. 
This year I got to do it though as I used up my firewood stockpile. 
Couple more loads like that and I'll be good for the year.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

I've got enough wood for prolly 1.5 winters........I hope to get at least a full winter ahead over the next winter. I don't want to cut during the summer.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2014)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Have to agree with you about cutting in the heat Bryan.
> This year I got to do it though as I used up my firewood stockpile.
> Couple more loads like that and I'll be good for the year.



Ive got a good 16-18 ricks stacked of seasoned Oak and I only burn 4 ricks a year it seems so Im good. I easily have another 5 to 7 cord of Oak logs laying around that need to be cut up and processed. Maybe more. So I dont need to cut until it cools off some.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 28, 2014)

If your looking for suggestions for your next batch of stickers Randy (I'm sure your not ), may I suggest a "_*Riff-Raff*_" edition?  Put me down for one please. Lol.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2014)

Im hoping for the infamous "Monkey w/ a Gun" to end up on the stickers someday.


----------



## Grey (Jul 28, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> It was decent when I got it. You can tell from the pix that it has been used a fair amount. After a total rebuild and a ported tecomec magnum top end, it is ...well... priceless. Meaning it isn't EVER going to leave my stable. They are heavy, no doubt, but it has some serious balls to make it worth the effort. It was a big hit at the Pa. GTG. It wears a 20" ES bar these days.



That saw kicks @SS. Duane let us run it at the PA GTG. It was a star in the lighter weight division.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 28, 2014)

It's not a monkey, it's a blippin' chimp....


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 28, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> That's a sweet collection of Swedish Muscle. Im gonna have to get mine out for a family photo here this fall. (Hate cuttin when it's hot)
> I assume since it's a "Mastermind" thread.... then they all got the right sticker.


Hot here today, too...


----------



## luckydad (Jul 28, 2014)

Couple more here.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys and your old chainsaws. 

I'm sorta hungry....

Got any good pie recipes????


----------



## luckydad (Jul 28, 2014)

Got some chocolate covered almonds here !!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 28, 2014)

Ever see a levee high Carmel pecan apple pie? 13lbs.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow........

A 13lb pie.

I'm in heaven.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 28, 2014)

Might have found a way to move my appointment up... I can just send it with the saw. Man, that'd be a mess.

Edit: how does one ship an 13 lb. pie?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

FoodEx


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jul 29, 2014)

Before Mastermind. 




After mastermind.


----------



## big t double (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> FoodEx


Baa dum tsss. Nice.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## luckydad (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Wow........
> 
> A 13lb pie.
> 
> I'm in heaven.


Did someone say sumpen about a pie


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 29, 2014)

If it's not pecan, Randy don't want it


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jul 29, 2014)

A molested 461R


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 29, 2014)

It was cool enough the last couple days to get in the woods! I blipped the throttle between cuts too. Fumes out the front, chips out the back, pie for supper. Life is Good......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



I like that......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I like that......


I know!!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, that's a bacon apple pie. No kidding. Throw a few ropes of provel cheese on a slice... Don't ask how many calories.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh hell......that looks great!!!!!

We just had Jalapeno poppers.......the little wife makes em so good. A full slice of bacon wrapped around each and every one.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh hell......that looks great!!!!!
> 
> We just had Jalapeno poppers.......the little wife makes em so good. A full slice of bacon wrapped around each and every one.



Bang some on this on top. Guaranteed to burn the hairs off yr chest!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh hell......that looks great!!!!!
> 
> We just had Jalapeno poppers.......the little wife makes em so good. A full slice of bacon wrapped around each and every one.


Fire in the hole!


----------



## treesmith (Jul 30, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Fire out the hole!



Fixed it


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 30, 2014)

I


VinceGU05 said:


> Bang some on this on top. Guaranteed to burn the hairs off yr chest!
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I have some of that! It's terrible! And I love hot/ spicy food.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope......that's not fun food.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jul 30, 2014)

But it is watching someone being heavy handed with it and trying it. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 1, 2014)

The 064 in front, haha haven't even had a chance to put fuel in it yet!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 1, 2014)

I posted this in another thread ,But it should be here too ........


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 1, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I posted this in another thread ,But it should be here too ........
> 
> View attachment 361854


Which saw has an offset decomp hole? The decomp was the first thing I looked for when I seen the psi!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 1, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Which saw has an offset decomp hole? The decomp was the first thing I looked for when I seen the psi!


the ms461 ,the 361 and 661 are offset also
It has a decomp button back in it now ,that was a temporary fix ,the original one broke .


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> The 064 in front, haha haven't even had a chance to put fuel in it yet!


Dammit. Mine won't be here til Monday. Takes a little longer to get to California.


----------



## redfin (Aug 1, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Dammit. Mine won't be here til Monday. Takes a little longer to get to California.



You should move closer!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 1, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Dammit. Mine won't be here til Monday. Takes a little longer to get to California.


Don't worry I let you know how it runs tomorrow!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah I wanna know to. 

Just be sure it's plenty fat. They need fuel to make power.


----------



## hseII (Aug 1, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Let's see those Mastermoobed modded saws ,Here's a couple of mine
> The 066 and xpw have been sold
> Lets see those hopped up saws in your collection
> View attachment 360718



Mine will be sent off to look like that tomorrow


----------



## hseII (Aug 1, 2014)

My 44MM


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2014)

I remember that saw Heath.


----------



## hseII (Aug 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I remember that saw Heath.







There is a Noticeable difference in mine and my cousin's- his is stock, but I suspect it will be headed to the Plateau soon 

When is your next available date?

HEath


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I wanna know to.
> 
> Just be sure it's plenty fat. They need fuel to make power.


Took me five pistons in my ported snowmobile to figure that out!
Put bigger jets in each time I toasted a piston, last time I went up three sizes. Finally got it. Every time I added fuel it got more power. Now it has lots of power but only gets about five or so miles to the gallon!
So yes, I'll give it lots of fuel


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

My next date is Nov 26th. 

I'm not scheduling any more when Nov is full.......at least not for a couple of months.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## hseII (Aug 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My next date is Nov 26th.
> 
> I'm not scheduling any more when Nov is full.......at least not for a couple of months.


Please put my name on it.

PM inbound


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 2, 2014)

I figured you would be booked to Christmas by labor day


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 2, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Dammit. Mine won't be here til Monday. Takes a little longer to get to California.


You should try 14000 miles away !![emoji30][emoji37]


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

The reason I'm not gonna schedule anymore for a couple of months is that being so far ahead may bite me in the ass. What if people cancel???? Forget???? Etc???


----------



## luckydad (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Randy she's a sweet little runner !!


----------



## luckydad (Aug 2, 2014)

461 Mastermind laying down on the job.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 2, 2014)

064 i just got from steve bryan , gave it a good workout on a nice ash this morning


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

So Ryan? How does that one run? I didn't get much time on it.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Well.... My saw showed up today from Tennessee. This thing is a little more beat up than I remember. 

I threw a 25" bar and chain and tall clutch cover on it that I had, and swapped the top handle for a Pro Safety full wrap... And the stupid chain brake will not disengage.  I'll probably switch back to the 1/2 wrap for now.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

I might have the correct brake handle......


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I might have the correct brake handle......


I would like that. Don't tell Ryan.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 2, 2014)

My 064 is there now waiting for randy to super tune it. I'm excited


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 2, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> My 064 is there now waiting for randy to super tune it. I'm excited


064/066 Hybrid?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah its rockin a 066 top end


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

It's a non-decomp 066 top end ain't it Andrew?


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 2, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 361992


What happened to the 32" sugi that you couldn't wait to put on it?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't have one Clint.........not for a 064.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> What happened to the 32" sugi that you couldn't wait to put on it?


It wasn't handy and I was in a hurry today. I'll throw it on there later tonight.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2014)

Personally I don't care for the full or 3/4 wrap on the 1122 series. Looks great......but leaves a space between the brake handle and the top cover. That setup burns the **** out of my hand.....even with gloves on.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 2, 2014)

My opinion the 064 has the best power to weight ratio of any saw I have used so why weight it down with" bling" if not necessary.
They feel like a 044 and will embarrass a 660.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I got a chance to do a little cuttin with the gun pointing monkey 064!
Great power with a 32" buried. I was really wondering how it was goin to stack up against the ported 066. I think the 066 is a little stronger, but I'm also cuttin in 36" burr oak that has been in 10' logs for 3 years. Hard, dry wood. But I also cut some maple and bass wood, holy chit the 064 was fast! Even noodling a 32"
Bottom line, the 066 will wear a 32 or 36 and the 64 will sport a 28. 
Awesome saw for sure, thanks Randy!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It's a non-decomp 066 top end ain't it Andrew?



Yeah yeah!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> What happened to the 32" sugi that you couldn't wait to put on it?


Here ya go. Back to the 1/2 wrap and the 32" Sugi. Happy now?


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah but how does it cut? That's the real question!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 3, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Here ya go. Back to the 1/2 wrap and the 32" Sugi. Happy now?
> View attachment 362154



What you running for rpm on yours?


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 4, 2014)

i heard this is randys new helper


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

Now I need eye bleach.......thanks Scott.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 4, 2014)

Some obscure sweedish mag with sticker kits.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

See if that looks better.......


----------



## boxygen (Aug 4, 2014)

You even ported my picture's resolution!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

Anything to help out a friend........within reason of course.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Now I need eye bleach.......thanks Scott.




id want acid. Bleach aint gonna work for that one.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 4, 2014)

boxygen said:


> Some obscure sweedish mag with sticker kits.




562 looks familiar.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a traveling saw........TK fixed the hesitation issue.


----------



## hseII (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> See if that looks better.......


Nope.

They are still orange and gray!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2014)

lol


----------



## hseII (Aug 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> lol


And Hopefully, you got 1 more today.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2014)

Got it yesterday.


----------



## morewood (Aug 5, 2014)

With all these big name saws I'm not sure I'll put up pics of my off brand, non-stickered, ported Oly. Well may be I will when I find them. Funny, I only got stickers on my Stihls that he did. Not sure if he was telling me something or not

Shea


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Anything to help out a friend........within reason of course.


ok,,,, just bend over


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2014)

morewood said:


> With all these big name saws I'm not sure I'll put up pics of my off brand, non-stickered, ported Oly. Well may be I will when I find them. Funny, I only got stickers on my Stihls that he did. Not sure if he was telling me something or not
> 
> Shea



I'd gladly send you a couple of stickers.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 5, 2014)

Dominating the show once again


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2014)

The Solo is the only one without a sticker 

The 362 has the little one on the back.. Still getting used to it. I like the big ones on top, but my Pro sticker screwed that up. May have to peel that Pro off..


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 5, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> The Solo is the only one without a sticker
> 
> The 362 has the little one on the back.. Still getting used to it. I like the big ones on top, but my Pro sticker screwed that up. May have to peel that Pro off..
> 
> ...


Looks like you need a 261c to go with that fine collection


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> Looks like you need a 261c to go with that fine collection



I'm looking if you know someone


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 5, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I'm looking if you know someone


Who did Steven sell his to???


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I'm looking if you know someone



One like this????

One tank of fuel thru it........16" 3/8


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> One like this????
> 
> One tank of fuel thru it........16" 3/8



Yeah, something like that  

I passed on Stevens because I had another friend that had a 261 that said he may sell it and I didn't want to buy Stevens, only to have to buy the other guys 261 as well  Now that I know the other saw isn't gonna be sold, I probably should have pulled the trigger on Stevens. 

Who's is that saw? A member? Your personal? 

Only a tank of gas? Sounds like one of my saws


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2014)

It's one of mine.......and it's for sale.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Did some more Sierra Firewooding today.
Here's couple videos of the 390/372.
Really enjoying these saws. Thank you Randy


----------



## rburg (Aug 5, 2014)

Is that fir that you are cutting? The saws definitely look good. I bought a wide discharge clutch cover for my 365 and it really helps when noodling. I swap it from my 365 to my 2165 to my 2171. I am not sure if it would fit the 390 though.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 5, 2014)

It's "Green" Lodgepole pine.
both saws wearing 28" Tech-lite's
and pulling full comp square-ground chain with a 7-pin rim
I Love day's like this.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been wanting to try one of those (wide) clutch covers 372/390.
I've heard they really help in reducing noodles jams, which 
would help out a lot. The 390 wearing a half-wrap handle bar noodles much better now.
If you know the P/N for that wide cover please pm it to me.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Or post it for everyone to see!


----------



## rburg (Aug 5, 2014)

537 33 10 01 for Husky. 537 33 10 02 for Jonsered.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 5, 2014)

rburg said:


> 537 33 10 01 for Husky. 537 33 10 02 for Jonsered.


Thanks!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 5, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Thanks!


I haven't heard much of that 064


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 5, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Who did Steven sell his to???





DexterDay said:


> Yeah, something like that
> 
> I passed on Stevens because I had another friend that had a 261 that said he may sell it and I didn't want to buy Stevens, only to have to buy the other guys 261 as well  Now that I know the other saw isn't gonna be sold, I probably should have pulled the trigger on Stevens.
> 
> ...



Stihl Livin bought mine. I beat him to it last Dec and he had inquired about it a few times thru PMs while discussing 50cc saws (trying to bait me I reckon). Our last conversation in May I said I wasn't going to sell it- that it was a keeper. But here recently I got to pick up my 254xp and 262xp (that were not MINT like they were described to me). Randy really made them into badazz saws and I figured the 254xp may be the most formidable 50cc+- saws I have ever run. It's in a condition that will be worked without a "care" while both the 261cm and 241cm are brand new (I put 1 tank thru the 261 and am 1/2 a tank into the 241cm). My favorite saw is the 288 and Id just as soon sling a big saw as a little one so I dont need a bunch sitting around. So anyways, Stihl Livin saw where I posted that I might cut a couple more loose, he inquired, and I told him the 261 and 241 were avail. And he jumped on the 261cm. Sold it with the 20'' Stihl .325 bar and chain that it came with (dgb84 had used a piece of masking tape and wrote my name on it and stuck it on the bar..... and it's still there... so no use) and Im sending a 16'' 3/8 GB bar I bought from Terry during his bar sale also. 

If anyone is interested in a 241cm- Ive got 1/2 a tank thru it. Prev owner put 2 thru it. Selling it with manual and tool kit, 16'' bar. Slightly used mounted chain and another stihl chain still in the box. Also including a Stihl scabbord that I had laying around.


----------



## HD2010 (Aug 6, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> If anyone is interested in a 241cm- Ive got 1/2 a tank thru it. Prev owner put 2 thru it. Selling it with manual and tool kit, 16'' bar. Slightly used mounted chain and another stihl chain still in the box. Also including a Stihl scabbord that I had laying around.


 
I sent a PM on the 241.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 6, 2014)

HD2010 said:


> I sent a PM on the 241.


All those Mastermind ported saws and no pics?


----------



## HD2010 (Aug 6, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> All those Mastermind ported saws and no pics?


 
Ya, I need to round them all up and get a family photo.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 6, 2014)

Little 660 action from today


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 7, 2014)

This thread needs some 661's


----------



## sunfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Needs some 346s'! 

I hope to add one in the next few weeks...


----------



## luckydad (Aug 7, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Needs some 346s'!
> 
> I hope to add one in the next few weeks...


I'd like to have one of those also.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'll have a 7900 to add in a few weeks.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 7, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'll have a 7900 to add in a few weeks.


Want one of those too


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2014)

Dang Chris..........you're starting to sound like me.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 7, 2014)

I know it's bad ain't it


----------



## morewood (Aug 8, 2014)

Finally found the pictures of the big Oly. How about you guys start cutting BIG wood with those BIG name saws
View attachment 362613
View attachment 362614

View attachment 362615


View attachment 362620


I may have some more, I will probably post them in the firewood and pics. The last, one of my favorites.

Shea

Okay, I screwed something up with the pics, where do I get the intel to fix it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

Well........the only way I can ever get pics to work is by using PhotoBucket.....


----------



## morewood (Aug 8, 2014)

Pulling them from my album on the computer obviously didn't work. I'll get my intel person(wife) on this.

Shea


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 8, 2014)

morewood said:


> Pulling them from my album on the computer obviously didn't work. I'll get my intel person(wife) on this.
> 
> Shea


There is 3 buttons in the bottom rh of the reply box ,Middle one says upload a file ,Click that one ,and it will upload your photo from my pic's /docs .After it uploads there is another button that says full size image ,click that and will have a large photo ,Actually not too hard once do it a few times


----------



## morewood (Aug 8, 2014)

Seeing if this worked.

Shea


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> There is 3 buttons in the bottom rh of the reply box ,Middle one says upload a file ,Click that one ,and it will upload your photo from my pic's /docs .After it uploads there is another button that says full size image ,click that and will have a large photo ,Actually not too hard once do it a few times



Not on this laptop Brian.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll be damned if I see any way to insert an image that I have on this computer.


----------



## morewood (Aug 8, 2014)

I must have hit a wrong button earlier, because I did upload a pic and go from there.










Big saws in big wood. Lets see all of those super-brand saws and their work.

Shea

For reference the bar is 3' and the boy is 50" tall. I have more pics of the log.
The saw pulls the skip chain well with the 7 pin rim, just let it eat and the rpm's just keep going.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be damned if I see any way to insert an image that I have on this computer.


Lets see if this helps 
I just clicked the reply icon in your post ,it put me here ,i click upload a file 


Then i pick an image from Pictures files 




After pic uploads ,click the full image button ,This gets you a large image in your post 




Now you have a large image ,At this time proof read your post for spelling so the grammar police don't tear you a new one .



Now click the post reply button and your post is done .

This is much faster than photobucket in my opinion .


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Lets see if this helps
> I just clicked the reply icon in your post ,it put me here ,i click upload a file View attachment 362745
> 
> 
> ...




I'll be a SOB........

I never noticed that "Upload a File" button. 

I feel pretty dumb. 

Back to my corner I go.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

My garden.......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## morewood (Aug 8, 2014)

Not an SOB, just take the blinders off.

Shea

PS-I can't help you with the feeling dumb, it may be more than a feeling.


----------



## morewood (Aug 8, 2014)

Where's the saw in that garden?? This is your thread and you can't get it right? Upon closer examination your garden looks very similar to my yard, tall, green and wet.

Shea


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

Not my thread........look again.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Brian.



Anytime sir ,It took me a bit too figure it out when they changed the site format ,was used to the old software ,This is much better ,and the images are larger like photobucket images .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is the saw from the pics post demo before it was sent to Mastermind ,This saw was a donation saw Randy and myself had part in on another site ,I do not have any images with the sticker though  It ended up being a Mastermind saw though .


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

I do.....


----------



## showrguy (Aug 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Lets see if this helps
> I just clicked the reply icon in your post ,it put me here ,i click upload a file View attachment 362745
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm trying to do this..


----------



## showrguy (Aug 8, 2014)

it worked !!!
thanks brian..
i feel dumb too........


----------



## redfin (Aug 8, 2014)

Smart enough to make some kick arse pulled pork you are Chuck!


----------



## redfin (Aug 8, 2014)

Speaking of which I have been meaning to find out what sauce you used. I have got to get some of it. Yum.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> Speaking of which I have been meaning to find out what sauce you used. I have got to get some of it. Yum.


hi john.
glad you liked it.....coulda stayed on the heat for a little while longer....
i call it garlic, butter, jerk, those are the main ingredients/spices.......
the jerk seasoning is what really tops it off....i get that from sysco...
the stainless pan i use gets a mixture of beer, water, worchestershire (spelling?), and soy sauce...

my recipe is a secret, so please don't tell anyone...


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 9, 2014)

Testing uploading on the ph without photo bucket.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## redfin (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 362888



Is this gonna be the logo for the special saws with extra bananas?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

MMWS-XB Models.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

redfin said:


> Smart enough to make some kick arse pulled pork you are Chuck!


He didn't pull it....it just fell all apart


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 362888


Gimmie" three steps mister.....


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 9, 2014)

I was told that bananas helps keep your blood pressure down.

Trying to get an appointment with you made mine like your compression........over 200


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

Same deal for pix from your phone. Just use camera roll on Iphone. I put a few on from mine, I didn't think the quality was the best, but it was easy enough. I used to mail them to myself, save to my pictures, yada, yada, lots of extra motion.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Yo.......Duane. The 028 is ported......but having some carb issues. We'll get it squared away. Never fear.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

OH...... Thanks, no sleep for me......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yo.......Duane. The 028 is ported......but having some carb issues. We'll get it squared away. Never fear.


Just stick an Mtronic on it. I'm easy enough to get along with!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

Randy, when I got the 038 back, I decided it "deserved" a new air filter. I got an AM job, and being a Chinese POS, it was sucking the damn choke shutter closed. All this in Showerguy's front yard at the Pa. GTG I just took the shutter out completely, and dinked with it when I got home. Moral of story: MMWS with XB = Strong Sucker


----------



## redfin (Aug 9, 2014)

So your saying don't be cheap when your paying for suction?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

The Stihl saws with the choke in the AF are a pain in my ass. The problem you had is very common on these saws once ported.


----------



## Powertrip (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey MM, not sure if you saw it (incidental punny) or not but I sent you a PM about some potential future saw work.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 9, 2014)

Got me a new file guide.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2014)

Well , since its been in my possession i cleaned it up a bit with
new clutch cover and larger chip deflector
HD2 air filter
new 440 dogs
elastostart
recoil badge
Sandblasted the handle , i thought about painting it but i like the aluminum look
This saw wont be one of my workers , just a saw to show off with 
Next may be a OEM dual port , ill see


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow Ryan, looks like a totally different machine.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh , and i added a magnum sticker to the filter cover to add a little to the powerband..


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Remember.......that saw has a specially ordered powerband. You can't get that stuff at the Walmart.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Remember.......that saw has a specially ordered powerband. You can't get that stuff at the Walmart.


 
What about bed bath and beyond?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Naw


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 9, 2014)

I know.....Waterbeds and stuff


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

Waterheads?????

Dammit Shawn.........muh head ain't that dang big.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 9, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Waterheads?????
> 
> Dammit Shawn.........muh head ain't that dang big.


 
Maybe those stores aren't down south for you to know what I mean.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2014)

They ain't got anything here but the Farmer's Coop.


----------



## morewood (Aug 9, 2014)

Okay, the second time today I've heard 'waterhead' referenced. Not a clue. I did sharpen and touch up the rakers on the big Oly. When are we going to see some work pics? I guess I don't have enough time to wax and polish my saw like some of you. You guys bringing them prissy things to the Georgia GTG show and shine.

Shea


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

If it wasn't directed at you don't worry about it


----------



## morewood (Aug 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> If it wasn't directed at you don't worry about it


It was by my brother in a post online.

Shea

The urban dictionary enlightened me. I work with those people.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 9, 2014)

morewood said:


> Okay, the second time today I've heard 'waterhead' referenced. Not a clue. I did sharpen and touch up the rakers on the big Oly. When are we going to see some work pics? I guess I don't have enough time to wax and polish my saw like some of you. You guys bringing them prissy things to the Georgia GTG show and shine.
> 
> Shea


I'd say the ole 038 is plenty "blue collar". I will have to sink into some standing-dead red oak, and snap a few pix.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

morewood said:


> It was by my brother in a post online.
> 
> Shea
> 
> The urban dictionary enlightened me. I work with those people.


Yes they walk among us


----------



## morewood (Aug 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes they walk among us


No, I actually work in a self-contained classroom in an elementary school for the severe and profoundly handicapped. Mentally, physically, and worst of all, behavior.

Shea


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

IMO you work with handicapped people, waterheads are everywhere


----------



## hseII (Aug 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> IMO you work with handicapped people, waterheads are everywhere


You might have a different opinion if your wife's OBGYN told you your son was going to be born a water head baby.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

hseII said:


> You might have a different opinion if your wife's OBGYN told you your son was going to be born a water head baby.


You're damn right i would, it wasn't a jab at handicapped people at all someone born with an issue is handicapped and i wouldn't call one a waterhead. I have an uncle with downs syndrome.


----------



## hseII (Aug 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Your damn right i would, it wasn't a jab at handicapped people at all someone born with an issue is handicapped and i wouldn't call one a waterhead. I have an uncle with downs syndrome.



My wife was a nervous wreck.
I gotta big head and my wife does too.
Evidently that's a trait that is passed on to children.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Wow Ryan, looks like a totally different machine.



Maybe steve is gonna want it back ?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow.......this thread took an unexpected turn.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 13, 2014)

Ran my new to me MM441cxb today with 20" and semi chisel. I couldn't bog it in hard aussie gum. Then I put the 24" b/c with low rakers on from my 390xb and it pulled it well, big chips!

I just cannot believe this saw starts first pull cold


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another one converted to the 441c


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 13, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Ran my new to me MM441cxb today with 20" and semi chisel. I couldn't bog it in hard aussie gum. Then I put the 24" b/c with low rakers on from my 390xb and it pulled it well, big chips!
> 
> I just cannot believe this saw starts first pull cold


XB.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would like xb (extra banana's)and xp (extra pie ) in mine please .


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2014)

All both of em?????

How about Xtra Banana Pie?


----------



## KG441c (Aug 13, 2014)

Alil Motul 800t in the banana pie should keep things slick and regular???? Lol


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> All both of em?????
> 
> How about Xtra Banana Pie?


Sweet? Yea, sweet!


----------



## BWS-LLC (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been a long time lurker around here and I dabble in building saws.

I contacted Randy a while back to get my name on a list, I've got a spot for the end of October.

The hardest decision is going to be what saw to send......


----------



## luckydad (Aug 14, 2014)

Another good day


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2014)

Chris.......you mean to tell me you use ported chainsaws daily?????

And they don't blow up?????

Weird.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Chris.......you mean to tell me you use ported chainsaws daily?????
> 
> And they don't blow up?????
> 
> Weird.


Nope no blowupage here, just some strong running cream sickles with plenty of H1R !!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Maybe steve is gonna want it back ?




Nah. Im a pureist. That saws been altered to much.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Clint- I have located another minty 2 series saw that'll have my undivided attention until I secure it.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Clint- I have located another minty 2 series saw that'll have my undivided attention until I secure it.


opcorn: Post up some pics, would ya?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Aug 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Chris.......you mean to tell me you use ported chainsaws daily?????
> 
> And they don't blow up?????
> 
> Weird.



My saws have issues every once in a while.......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm sure they do.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 14, 2014)

Had one of these once.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> opcorn: Post up some pics, would ya?



I will once I secure it. Your clue is in my sig.... and I am a "Conditionalist"


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I will once I secure it. Your clue is in my sig.... and I am a "Conditionalist"


Here's a nice little saw I used to own...


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pictures dont do that one justice.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Pictures dont do that one justice.


Yeah... But that's all I have left.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Yeah... But that's all I have left.




Nah.... you have peace of mind knowing it's found it's .............. 





wait for it...................... 




*"FOREVER HOME"*


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks to a mutual friend, I now have a nice 262xp waiting it's turn on the bench. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the box to find it in such nice condition. 

Maybe it will be Masterminded someday.....


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

I seen that 262 in your sig  and I had read a post of his that said he had sent 1 West. 

you sold that 655bp and 2095 yet? opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2014)

You need to try one of our finger ported 262s.....


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 14, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> My saws have issues every once in a while.......


 
What issues might they have?

Finger ports snagging rings?


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> You need to try one of our finger ported 262s.....




"Hear-Hear: this man speaks the truth!"


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I seen that 262 in your sig  and I had read a post of his that said he had sent 1 West.
> 
> you sold that 655bp and 2095 yet? opcorn:


Still got both saws. Traded my 797 Mac... 



Mastermind said:


> You need to try one of our finger ported 262s.....


I might do that with this one, but it'll have to wait til next year.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Still got both saws. *Traded my 797 Mac...*
> 
> 
> I might do that with this one, but it'll have to wait til next year.




For?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> For?


Ask Randy... 

It's (the 797) in Tennessee now.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Randy: opcorn: ?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy: opcorn: ?


Mastermind...

797 makes a 655 look dainty.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Still got both saws. Traded my 797 Mac...
> 
> 
> I might do that with this one, but it'll have to wait til next year.





bryanr2 said:


> For?





cgraham1 said:


> Ask Randy...
> 
> It's in Tennessee now.



Prolly could get some port work done on the 262 as well.......

You'd have to let me work on what is here for a bit though. 

I don't ever want to get 2 months behind again.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Prolly could get some port work done on the 262 as well.......
> 
> You'd have to let me work on what is here for a bit though.
> 
> I don't ever want to get 2 months behind again.


You say the word and the 262 will be on it's way!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got a few things I need to get done. Give me a couple of weeks.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a few things I need to get done. Give me a couple of weeks.


Take all the time you need... I can wait. 

I'll get that 7900 your way soon, though.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Aug 15, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> What issues might they have?
> 
> Finger ports snagging rings?



Dang finger ports always seem to snag stuff. Just like real fingers


----------



## luckydad (Aug 15, 2014)

Chillin by the waters edge this morning


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice stump shot of the Mastermoobed Creamsicle,,, I hope you buzzed all those fiber pull whiskers off!!! 



Mastermind said:


> Prolly could get some port work done on the 262 as well.......
> You'd have to let me work on what is here for a bit though.
> I don't ever want to get 2 months behind again.



I hope part of that wasn't my fault Pardner,,,


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

Got us a new saw today.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks almost like a big boy saw


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

If I can somehow make it a stout runner.........it will likely be my new favorite tree dropping on my head saw.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder how it will do with a 28 inch bar once modded ? Is there much of a weight difference in the 362 and a 440 ?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

Two damn good questions my friend. 

We'll weight a couple saws.....


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 15, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Wonder how it will do with a 28 inch bar once modded ? Is there much of a weight difference in the 362 and a 440 ?



Not enough to lose 10cc I don't believe. The HO oiler fits those if I remember right.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

This one is an "R" model.........should have the HO pump.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well it does have my attention ,2 piece muffler ,wrap ,big cover ,dual dogs ,easy enough to check if a ho pump by the T shaped adjuster screw


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

No T on the adjuster.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't think you could go long without one  They do run damn good.

I'm leaving now to go grab my 3/4 wrap I ordered in for mine


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

I get pretty "excited" running my MS261CM.........this one should build me a "tent".


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I didn't think you could go long without one  They do run damn good.
> 
> I'm leaving now to go grab my 3/4 wrap I ordered in for mine



Damn dealer only got the 3/4 wrap.. Nothing else. No new mounting plate, no hardware, not even the plastic end/elbow  FML... 

I didn't even bring it home. Told them to assemble it on a 362C-M there, before I wasted more time going up there. I should have just bought the kit with the larger clutch cover and spikes, and sold the spikes (already have them installed).


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I get pretty "excited" running my MS261CM.........this one should build me a "tent".


Three ring circus under the big top!!!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's one bad arse looking 362!
Had a little time to run that 64 Randy, it dominates a 28" bar


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 15, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Damn dealer only got the 3/4 wrap.. Nothing else. No new mounting plate, no hardware, not even the plastic end/elbow  FML...
> 
> I didn't even bring it home. Told them to assemble it on a 362C-M there, before I wasted more time going up there. I should have just bought the kit with the larger clutch cover and spikes, and sold the spikes (already have them installed).



You need to call a real saw shop and get stuff like that.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> You need to call a real saw shop and get stuff like that.



They are normally pretty good.. I have bought all my saws from them and my new trimmer. His excuse was that I ordered it over the phone, and really thought I only wanted the 3/4 wrap. He assumed I had all the extra parts.. 

Part my fault. Part his... Assuming gets you what... ??


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 15, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> They are normally pretty good.. I have bought all my saws from them and my new trimmer. His excuse was that I ordered it over the phone, and really thought I only wanted the 3/4 wrap. He assumed I had all the extra parts..
> 
> Part my fault. Part his... Assuming gets you what... ??



For stuff like that I call out west and they know exactly what you need for all of that stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Damn dealer only got the 3/4 wrap.. Nothing else. No new mounting plate, no hardware, not even the plastic end/elbow  FML...
> 
> I didn't even bring it home. Told them to assemble it on a 362C-M there, before I wasted more time going up there. I should have just bought the kit with the larger clutch cover and spikes, and sold the spikes (already have them installed).



Couldn't "like" this post.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to spend quite a bit of time going over the computer and part numbers to get what I actually want when I go to my dealer, they usually don't have a clue. Which still blows my mind.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

View attachment 363626

View attachment 363627

View attachment 363628

View attachment 363629


What do y'all think about the weight difference?

That's quite a bit huh? 

I can't want to see some dyno graphs of one of these saws.........I hope we can make it have as much ass as a 044.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

I like hosting my own pics better.


----------



## big t double (Aug 15, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> I have to spend quite a bit of time going over the computer and part numbers to get what I actually want when I go to my dealer, they usually don't have a clue. Which still blows my mind.


Then come see me


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Big T.........

I got some chain today.


----------



## big t double (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweet!!! I was gonna ask but didn't wanna bother ya!!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

After that saw is ported it just might be a good falling saw with an ES light 28" and full skip square, or that ps3 chain. Shoot that Kevlar gaffs guy runs a 32" on an ms 250


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

I know a guy that might be able to get me a good deal on one of them lite bars.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

big t double said:


> Then come see me


Ok,
Where would that be


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's what we been doing these last few hours....


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's what we been doing these last few hours....
> 
> View attachment 363658



Pickin spuds? I thought it would be Bananas! !


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's what we been doing these last few hours....
> 
> View attachment 363658


Those are some funny looking bananas!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

Beat me to it


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

We flipped em outta the ground wit a tractor.....you don't pick taters silly.


----------



## big t double (Aug 15, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Ok,
> Where would that be


Wait...I might already be the idiot you deal with...who's you're dealer hahahaha


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't say he's an idiot, he's very intelligent in tractors and such, he's from meridian implement.


----------



## big t double (Aug 15, 2014)

No no no no. Time for a change....Lincoln on auburn, not too much farther from meridian...the parts guy there is pretty good...or you can keep heading across the river to our east side store and see me. When he gets stumped on stihl stuff he calls me anyways. And I'm still an idiot... I just like saws.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 15, 2014)

i handled one of them 362cms this morning. Dont feel much bigger than a 261cm.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice crop there Master Gardener. Make sure Bubba gets some...got some big shoes to fill


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> i handled one of them 362cms this morning. Dont feel much bigger than a 261cm.



Gotta have one.......huh?


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Gotta have one.......huh?




I reckon if it's good enough for Dex and Randy.... it's worth a look-see.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 15, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I reckon if it's good enough for Dex and Randy.... it's worth a look-see.


 
Yeah but I don't want xtra bananas I want xtra nuts.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 15, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I reckon if it's good enough for Dex and Randy.... it's worth a look-see.


A guy should probably have more than one Stihl saw. Just sayin'


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> A guy should probably have more than one Stihl saw. Just sayin'



Enter the 661cm.... good things come to those that wait.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 15, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Enter the 661cm.... good things come to those that wait.


 
patience is a virtue, you sold your 064.........mistake


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2014)

It wasn't really perfect enough for his collection. I get that completely. He has some very nice saws. 

I normally sell saws that are too nice to use......and kill trees with the beat up ones.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It wasn't really perfect enough for his collection. I get that completely. He has some very nice saws.
> 
> I normally sell saws that are too nice to use......and kill trees with the beat up ones.


 
I understand. Just bustin his chops in good fun.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Im really a Husq/ Jonsered guy. Im trying to get into these ol Stihls a bit. I like the cm models pretty good so far. Most know that my 288 is my favorite saw. The 064 was Stihl's direct competion for the 288. While the 64 is a legendary saw in it's own right.... it will never be a 288 to a Husq guy. Just like a 288 will never be a 64 to a diehard Stihl guy.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 16, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Im really a Husq/ Jonsered guy. Im trying to get into these ol Stihls a bit. I like the cm models pretty good so far. Most know that my 288 is my favorite saw. The 064 was Stihl's direct competion for the 288. While the 64 is a legendary saw in it's own right.... it will never be a 288 to a Husq guy. Just like a 288 will never be a 64 to a diehard Stihl guy.


 
You are right the 064 has a inboard clutch. Lmfao


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 16, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> A guy should probably have more than one Stihl saw. Just sayin'



So you might be able to finish your cutting in one outing without fixing them

I like them all and have some I like better than the others in different classes.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 16, 2014)

Tuned it to 13200 and let it eat some oak this morning..no trouble with 8pin and full comp on 28"


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 16, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> So you might be able to finish your cutting in one outing without fixing them
> 
> I like them all and have some I like better than the others in different classes.


That's the way with me. I like them all (if they run) except maybe the ones that are the size of an outboard boat engine. I couldn't hope to do any cutting with some of those old monsters!


----------



## morewood (Aug 16, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 363747
> 
> Tuned it to 13200 and let it eat some oak this morning..no trouble with 8pin and full comp on 28"



Finally!! Someone posted pics of a saw doing some work......I was beginning to wonder if all we had were shelf queens

Shea


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2014)

If you listen close.......you can hear my friend Rudy say "Hell Yeah". I love this video.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Aug 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> If you listen close.......you can hear my friend Rudy say "Hell Yeah". I love this video.




When you only noodling pine any saw would look that good. 



Just kidding Randy that 461 looks very stout. And to rip through that oak like butter shows how well you build saws


----------



## luckydad (Aug 17, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> When you only noodling pine any saw would look that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding Randy that 461 looks very stout. And to rip through that oak like butter shows how well you build saws


Is that the extra spicy one you did for Young ?? Finger ports or what ??


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

No Chris. That's the regular version I did for him. It's really not as impressive as the ones we are doing now.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to Tennessee.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Welcome to Tennessee.
> 
> View attachment 363953


how'd you train them to sleep on yer tailgate like that ??


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

Gunpowder.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 17, 2014)

Tastes like Chicken! I wouldn't be caught within 50 feet of those water moccasins


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

Silly man.......dems rattlesnakes. 

You know what?

There are no Water Moccasins here on the plateau.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 17, 2014)

Cotton mouths you say? once I had a...... well we won't go there.

There are no water snakes on my mountain either, but when we have a real thunderstorm I always say "that ought to rattle them water snakes" and everybody knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn Randy I figured they bit u and after 3 days they died.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> Damn Randy I figured they bit u and after 3 days they died.


Wouldn't that make him chuck Norris?


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 17, 2014)

big t double said:


> Wouldn't that make him chuck Norris?


 
That was a cobra not a timber rattler


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm scared of snakes.......seriously.....


----------



## luckydad (Aug 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm scared of snakes.......seriously.....


Me too I walked up on a cotton mouth the other day in the edge of the woods looking at 2 large poplar trees to remove.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

Those scare me worse than these Rattlers. 

Freakin mean bastards.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Those scare me worse than these Rattlers.
> 
> Freakin mean bastards.


Yea and silent no warning!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2014)

Your 028 is leaving here either tomorrow or Tuesday. Jon is boxing saws now. Depends on whether I beat the cut off time on pick up tomorrow. 

Cleaning dead snakes put us behind.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 17, 2014)

Ummm, I'm scared of loud saws. Seriously.


----------



## fin460 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Your 028 is leaving here either tomorrow or Tuesday. Jon is boxing saws now. Depends on whether I beat the cut off time on pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Cleaning dead snakes put us behind.


 
I haven't opened the Alpina yet, I'm scared there will be a snake boxed up in it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2014)

No Justin......we would have eaten it.


----------



## fin460 (Aug 18, 2014)

good deal


----------



## Rudolf73 (Aug 22, 2014)

Two of Randy's saws earning their keep. That log I was cutting today had a dirt core but the 461 didn't mind.  I just had to sharpen the chain every 5 mins


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

They're everywhere......

MS362s I mean. 

Here are three new CMR models that are having a few extra bananas added.  




Pretty cool how they come apart huh?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 22, 2014)

It would be nice to see 661s lined up like that.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sure we will soon. 

The dealer I use has finally decided that he wants a ported saw........this might get interesting.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure we will soon.
> 
> The dealer I use has finally decided that he wants a ported saw........this might get interesting.



Do you think it will out cut my 461 though?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

He wants an MS361 done. He's been really good to me. Has more stock than any dealer in the state, and is just a really good guy. 

I'll do his 361 for a very good rate.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

Did you swap carbs on your 261?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure we will soon.
> 
> The dealer I use has finally decided that he wants a ported saw........this might get interesting.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Aug 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> I've been a long time lurker around here and I dabble in building saws.
> 
> I contacted Randy a while back to get my name on a list, I've got a spot for the end of October.
> 
> The hardest decision is going to be what saw to send......


I've been suffering that decision since July and it's now time to pick two. I'm sending a 562 for sure but torn between sending the 550 and 346.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> No Justin......we would have eaten it.


Yumm! Poisonous snakes!

You know why there's no wild cows?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure we will soon.
> 
> The dealer I use has finally decided that he wants a ported saw........this might get interesting.



Cool deal, At one of the Open House deals several years ago You should have seen the smile on the Rep for my dealers face when he made a couple of cuts with my ported flat top non-decomp 066 and my 440/460 hybrid in the 36" test log I use behind the shop for tuning... He just kept Smiling and shaking his head all day... After that every time I saw him he just grinned...


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 362924
> View attachment 362925
> 
> Well , since its been in my possession i cleaned it up a bit with
> ...


Come on lets see it with the dual port and the Canon bar!


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm scared of snakes.......seriously.....


Those look like good snakes! Good and dead!


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Come on lets see it with the dual port and the Canon bar!


Randy (Mastermind) told me the dual port cover is pointless, just a muff mod is all that's needed on the standard muffler.

I did add a new air filter cover and a MAGNUM sticker... That should add a bit more power!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Randy (Mastermind) told me the dual port cover is pointless, just a muff mod is all that's needed on the standard muffler.
> 
> I did add a new air filter cover and a MAGNUM sticker... That should add a bit more power!
> View attachment 364689



i like when my saws sound like a saw and not a sewing machine , most of my work isnt in residental areas , occasionally , but not often , so in my case noise isnt an issue


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

When I want a loud saw... I pull out my Pioneer P60. That damn thing will make your ears ring!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> When I want a loud saw... I pull out my Pioneer P60. That damn thing will make your ears ring!


There may be no power increase , im not sure , but one thing that did change when i added a 2nd port to the muffler was throttle response , i like my saws snappy


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

I do like the dual port cover as well. But it's not as needed as I once thought it was. It seems the more we learn the less we understand.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 22, 2014)

I always liked pix of chainsaws on the kitchen counter...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

Posting these for RR2


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you sir I am having a bit of trouble with posting pics with this new PC software,,

I picked this 394XP saw up from another member here and Randy and Jon made it walk the dog!!!!! Can You say Grunt!!!!! It is a Tush Hog!!!! 

I appreciate it guys,,,



Mastermind said:


> I do like the dual port cover as well. But it's not as needed as I once thought it was. It seems the more we learn the less we understand.



Does that kind of go with that Less is more theme???


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I see a Dolmar...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I see a Dolmar...



Yes sir!!!! a mildly modded nearly new/low hr 7900 that wears a 28" B&C with Authority!!!! I got it from my nephew It had the fuel tank/carb box crushed buy a skidder/loader on a big pine bark beetle kill cleanup job and was nearly burned up to boot, everything is new except the crankcase/PC/clutch cover/dogs and the starter recoil I went ahead and upgraded to the HD airfilter while I was buying all the new plastic....


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 22, 2014)

Stihl, sugi and extra bananas is a great combo[emoji16]


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

What's under the cover Vince?


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

I've given up the weed and cut muh hair.....


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Stihl, sugi and extra bananas is a great combo[emoji16]


Agreed!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have always liked Banana's


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's the closest I come to a MM saw!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've given up the weed and cut muh hair.....


That prolly makes up a bunch of us!!!!!! Just sayin!!!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 22, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> That prolly makes up a bunch of us!!!!!! Just sayin!!!


Yea, we was just talkin' about Cottonmouths the other day...


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Agreed!
> View attachment 364731



Another stihl sugi-banana 064


----------



## RedFir Down (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 363735


What variety of spud is that Randy?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> What's under the cover Vince?


My first car. Don't have the heart to part with it. 
Wife calls me a hoarder [emoji17] lol


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 23, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Another stihl sugi-banana 064 View attachment 364774


But I rather this on my banana'd 660.


----------



## HD2010 (Aug 23, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> But I rather this on my banana'd 660.


 
That is a sweet looking bar.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> What's under the cover Vince?






She's a real bitsa!! GM body Mazda motor Toyota gearbox and ford diff lil


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

RedFir Down said:


> What variety of spud is that Randy?



Golden Russet I think.....

I'm a big fan of rotary engines Vince.


----------



## HD2010 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 23, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> But I rather this on my banana'd 660.





That is beautiful!!! never seen one or even heard of one,,,, What does that sell for????






VinceGU05 said:


> She's a real bitsa!! GM body Mazda motor Toyota gearbox and ford diff lil




and that That is totally sick!!!!!!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 23, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> But I rather this on my banana'd 660.


You and me both! Do they only offer those in 25"? Where did you get that one?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 23, 2014)

It's not my bar. It's my stihl dealers. I don't think he would ever part with it. [emoji17]
Price is very high but I think that's because they only made limited numbers of it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 23, 2014)

Not sure how carbon fiber would hold up in real world cutting


----------



## hseII (Aug 24, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> I've been a long time lurker around here and I dabble in building saws.
> 
> I contacted Randy a while back to get my name on a list, I've got a spot for the end of October.
> 
> The hardest decision is going to be what saw to send......



Same Here


----------



## glock37 (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment 364944
My 3 saws from randy

All 3 fully powdered and rebuilt

Im in process building another 064 NOS from oem Parts !








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>



I'd like to get another 880 one day, I sure enjoyed mine.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 24, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Not sure how carbon fiber would hold up in real world cutting


 As long as the rails are steel, I'd think it would hold up just as good as the aluminum. Who knows, sure neat though.


----------



## luckydad (Aug 27, 2014)

Urban bush slayer


----------



## luckydad (Aug 27, 2014)

The Mastermind has spoken again


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 27, 2014)

luckydad said:


> Urban bush slayer




is that one ported or just timing advance and muffler mod?


----------



## luckydad (Aug 28, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> is that one ported or just timing advance and muffler mod?


 Its not ported.


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Stihl working hard (Aug 30, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> It would be nice to see 661s lined up like that.


Iam definitely looking forward to that day


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 30, 2014)

Just added this little guy to the collection!


Stihl is the best!! FTW!!


----------



## hseII (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2014)

How do you like it Heath?


----------



## hseII (Aug 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> How do you like it Heath?


Love It Sir.
Thank You Again


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 31, 2014)

whats that youve fingered?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> whats that youve fingered?



Well it has a twin.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 31, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> whats that youve fingered?


Not sure what all that does but I like it!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

And a big ass hole in the muffler.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 31, 2014)

it'll breathe alrite!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 31, 2014)

3120? i thought them was huskys.

no not that big............no clue


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep.....3120XP. That other jug is going to Australia for post ripping competitions. 

Here's Jon hitting the dirt with it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 31, 2014)

hot dam them are big heavy saws..........just ask Jon lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh he just had to use that 42" bar.......


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 31, 2014)

well.........it is a 3120 lol.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 31, 2014)

Beeeyoootiful


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 31, 2014)

Hit the dirt at :34


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

I dug around there to see if "dirt" was really hit..........the boy is very lucky.......he just cut moss.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 1, 2014)

You going cyril wecht on us there randy lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I needed to know.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Get that clutch off yet?


----------



## glock37 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not yet im at karens later today i may try 

I like the grind 2 flat spots on crank stub an put box wrench on then vise it with a little heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>


That jug looks awesome Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Not yet im at karens later today i may try
> 
> I like the grind 2 flat spots on crank stub an put box wrench on then vise it with a little heat
> 
> ...



If you can grind two flats, then lock those in the bench vice, that might work the best. 



Stihl working hard said:


> That jug looks awesome Randy



Thanks brother.......lots of work in that one.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I dug around there to see if "dirt" was really hit..........the boy is very lucky.......he just cut moss.


I'm never that lucky. When my bar lands, it's Always on a rock


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 1, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'm never that lucky. When my bar lands, it's Always on a rock



weren't you the guy that was making the stones fly a the GTG at showerguys ?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 1, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> weren't you the guy that was making the stones fly a the GTG at showerguys ?


No.... I only do that when I have a deadline or no time to spare. My job at the GTG was to shovel pork....


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>



How did you come up with this method? Trial & error, yes, but anything else?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> How did you come up with this method? Trial & error, yes, but anything else?



Dennis Cahoon.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Dennis Cahoon.


Would an 088 benefit from similar treatment?


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 1, 2014)

I know an 064 that would!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Would an 088 benefit from similar treatment?



I've never finger ported an 088.......but I would.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've never finger ported an 088.......but I would.



If no one buys mine I may do that with some other stuff.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've never finger ported an 088.......but I would.


You still taking work?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm scheduling the last week in January. 

I took the contact info out of my sig to slow things down a little.


----------



## hseII (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm scheduling the last week in January.
> 
> I took the contact info out of my sig to slow things down a little.


GLWTS


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

You look at my 7900 yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

No sir. Not yet.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Now I gotta change my sig!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

LOL


----------



## luckydad (Sep 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Sep 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 17, 2014)

Rumor is the 461 does not rev well anyways .............


----------



## luckydad (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep that's been my experience with them [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyk (Sep 17, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Lets see if this helps



Hey, bud. Just for future reference, you can simply hit the "PrntScr" button (print screen) and it will save a copy of your desktop to the clipboard so you don't need to take an actual photo of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2014)

Holy chit. 

It really works. lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 17, 2014)

how did you get from my clip board to the website ?


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Holy chit.
> 
> It really works. lol



I'm here to help. Except when I am being a bastard. Then, not so much.


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sunfish (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wyk (Sep 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 363626
> 
> View attachment 363627
> 
> ...



15lbs 11 ounces?! Better sell that fat pig to some gullible bastard.

BTW, something has to be off. A stock 044 with the hd filter weighs nearly 14 lbs on the dot. No way a high discharge clutch and 3/4 wrap can add 1lb 11 ounces. That 044 you posted is in 461 territory;






It must have some fluids in it, or sumfin.


----------



## Edwad (Sep 21, 2014)

sunfish said:


>


 Very nice pictures!!


----------



## big t double (Sep 22, 2014)

Just came in the mail today. I have a set of metal tags for it thanks to pa dan that I'll be putting on a little later. Have a 28" total super bar comin for it as well.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2014)

big t double said:


> Just came in the mail today. I have a set of metal tags for it thanks to pa dan that I'll be putting on a little later. Have a 28" total super bar comin for it as well.
> View attachment 369853



That's a clean 064!!


----------



## big t double (Sep 22, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> That's a clean 064!!


thanks dexter...heres the full rebuild of it 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/064-project.257530/


----------



## glock37 (Oct 5, 2014)

big t double said:


> Just came in the mail today. I have a set of metal tags for it thanks to pa dan that I'll be putting on a little later. Have a 28" total super bar comin for it as well.
> View attachment 369853



Well how do it run ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Oct 5, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Well how do it run ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a scalded dog. I ran it the day I got it in some pine at the shop and it ripped right through it. Funny you ask because I actually ran it a little today out at deets066's shop in some man sized wood and thought it ran really well. He ran it too, if he comes around I'll let him give his thoughts. But I wouldn't hesitate to have mastermind do another saw that's for sure.


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 5, 2014)

Lets see the tags! Come on you cant be that busy? [emoji6]


----------



## big t double (Oct 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Lets see the tags! Come on you cant be that busy? [emoji6]


Hahaha your right...I'll get on it this week. Just for you dan.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

Dan your saw is ready for port work......

It will be a few days before I get to though.


----------



## big t double (Oct 5, 2014)

Nah put dans on the back back back burner...he hasn't been waiting forever and a day or nuttin like that...stupid back ordered cases. hahahahaha. Sorry dan!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Dan your saw is ready for port work......
> 
> It will be a few days before I get to though.


Take your time! Archery just came in yesterday and ill be climbing trees instead of cutting them for a while! I am anxious though! Dont forget the pics!


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 5, 2014)

Well Ted if you ask me that 064 ran circles around that 395! 
Oh.... Maybe it's because wood cuts faster than nails


----------



## big t double (Oct 5, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Well Ted if you ask me that 064 ran circles around that 395!
> Oh.... Maybe it's because wood cuts faster than nails


Haha I still think it would cut faster...I'll sharpen a chain for it and let you take it back to your shop and run it...see what you think... oh I found those bar nuts in my driveway...thanks for lettin me stop by!


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 5, 2014)

Anytime


----------



## glock37 (Oct 5, 2014)

big t double said:


> Like a scalded dog. I ran it the day I got it in some pine at the shop and it ripped right through it. Funny you ask because I actually ran it a little today out at deets066's shop in some man sized wood and thought it ran really well. He ran it too, if he comes around I'll let him give his thoughts. But I wouldn't hesitate to have mastermind do another saw that's for sure.



Big T didn't I tell once you go ported you 'll never run a stock saw again

I like mine so much im doing another one !


----------



## big t double (Oct 5, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Big T didn't I tell once you go ported you 'll never run a stock saw again
> 
> I like mine so much im doing another one !


Hahaha Yes you did mike. Yea another nos 064...lucky dog. Hope mastermind post some pics of your new one...and I thought mine looked good...yea right.


----------



## big t double (Oct 5, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Big T didn't I tell once you go ported you 'll never run a stock saw again
> 
> I like mine so much im doing another one !


Hahaha Yes you did mike. Yea another nos 064...lucky dog. Hope mastermind post some pics of your new one...and I thought mine looked good...yea right.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 5, 2014)

Stihl working hard said:


> That jug looks awesome Randy



You should try running it. Its a true touque monster.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 5, 2014)

2 of these don't have stickers.. One will have one.. One may never


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

I've still got my Solo Dex. If I keep it, I'll use a 7910 top end on it.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 5, 2014)

I ran the Solo in the 20 " Cant at my GTG yesterday and I couldn't be happier. It's a very strong saw (stock). 

I would like to see a 681 top end on mine, but the likelihood is not that great.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

The 7910 top end would need the squish cut for it to work out. That would give it more compression, and the exhaust and transfer would need to be raised. I can see it being a very bad lad done up that way.


----------



## wyk (Oct 6, 2014)

First day on the job - Randy's 044:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2014)

Well? How does she run?


----------



## wyk (Oct 6, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well? How does she run?



Had to richen the bajesus out of her this morning. We're at 50ft or so at the foot of the River Suir, and the storm blew in cold humid air. This is literally the first time she was fueled and put to work. I was told this morning to fire up my saw and head out to the road so the owner could leave. So, a trial by fire. She runs strong, and feels great. The council crew were stunned. All they had was an old Husky 61 or 55, if I recall, and had never witnessed a saw like this in their lives. I tried to explain how it was modified to them, but I think it was lost on the poor dudes. Basically, those were reservists - mainly farmers and local property owners the council called in to help clear the roads. Since it was right at the opening of the castle, they basically let me run the show. It's nice to feel important on occasion.

ETA: Almost forgot to add that I am very pleased with the saw. Thanks a bunch, Randy!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2014)

Keep her fat, and she'll last a long time.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 6, 2014)

Said onefity


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got the family back together today so it was family portrait time. 









Just the ones on either end are missing a sticker ( at the moment) but at least have a muffler mod.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2014)

For a guy in OZ you got a lot of MMWS.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 8, 2014)

You should visit one day.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

When you are onto a good thing you should stick to it [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> You should visit one day.



Yeah! MCW is having a GTG to knock over some big gums. Be awesome to see you there [emoji16][emoji482]


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd like to visit OZ........but holy chit that's a long ride.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 8, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Yeah! MCW is having a GTG to knock over some big gums. Be awesome to see you there [emoji16][emoji482]


That would be fun!


----------



## luckydad (Oct 8, 2014)

Little 361 eye candy [emoji1][emoji1]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Oct 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 8, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Got the family back together today so it was family portrait time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the 192T with a muffler mod? I bought one for a back up saw and it pretty much a turd.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> How is the 192T with a muffler mod? I bought one for a back up saw and it pretty much a turd.


How does this compare ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 8, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> How does this compare ?



Mine doesn't compare lol...what did you do? Open the area where the little hole is under the screen? Is the deflector still on?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Started by knocking out a big section of the cage at the cylinder end then opened the hole under the screen to the full rectangle. Ditched the screen and opened up the deflector as much as possible so it still deflects. 
Ground a 1/3 of the flywheel key off to advance the timing.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh and removed the H limiter.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks mate...i probably won't advance the timing but im gonna open the muffler up for sure.


----------



## zogger (Oct 8, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> How does this compare ?




That little guy is cookin!


----------



## Grey (Oct 8, 2014)

More of he the MS361 love, please. I absolutely love my stock with 20' Stihl E or Sugi LW bar and RS full comp chain. It can literally do anything from light limbing to bucking 24"+ hardwoods. If I only had one saw, it would be my MS361, even without porting (ported would of course be superior).


----------



## Grey (Oct 8, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Got the family back together today so it was family portrait time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You seriously need a 60 cc. saw! What were you thinking? ;-)


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 8, 2014)

Grey said:


> You seriously need a 60 cc. saw! What were you thinking? ;-)


Christmas is coming.. will put in an order with Santa


----------



## treesmith (Oct 9, 2014)

My 192t is a cracker, did the same with hogging out the muffler both ends and kept the (modified) deflector, advanced the timing 5-6mm, runs a 12" .050 PS with 200t bar, almost instant throttle response. Impressed, it's a good little pruner


----------



## treesmith (Oct 10, 2014)

192t with muff mod and timing advanced, 12" .050 PS3 in hard dead stringybark, 40-1


----------



## wyk (Oct 12, 2014)

MasterMonkey 044, full wrap, HO clutch, Iggesund Forest 30" R2 bar(a touch over 23lbs without fluids):


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

that is an awesome looking bar.


----------



## wyk (Oct 12, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> that is an awesome looking bar.


----------



## big t double (Oct 12, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> well that doesn't look heavy at all. lol and where the heck could you even buy one?


Bar whore


----------



## wyk (Oct 12, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> well that doesn't look heavy at all. lol and where the heck could you even buy one?



I got mine from Sweden, for about 1/3 less than the Stihl bars go for. I am curious about the longevity. It feels a bit lighter than the ES bars do.


----------



## redbull660 (Oct 12, 2014)

only on the weekends.



big t double said:


> Bar whore


----------



## CR500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Those bars look interesting....

Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Oct 19, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> For a guy in OZ you got a lot of MMWS.


When only the best will do


----------



## wyk (Oct 19, 2014)

CR500 said:


> Those bars look interesting....
> 
> Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 19, 2014)

My latest, a couple of nice little angry termites.


----------



## pantelis (Oct 19, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> That is beautiful!!! never seen one or even heard of one,,,, What does that sell for????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 400 euros for a 63 cm


----------



## redbull660 (Oct 19, 2014)

pantelis said:


> About 400 euros for a 63 cm



That's like $500 US Dollars for a 25" bar! Excuse me while I HURL!!!!!!!!


----------



## CR500 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm out of the bar funds lol

Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## pantelis (Oct 21, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> That's like $500 US Dollars for a 25" bar! Excuse me while I HURL!!!!!!!!


not for this but for the new stihl carbon bar. carbon is the new concept if the bar cost 400.............................. the saw maybe 4000


----------



## redbull660 (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't give a sh*t what it's made out of. $500 for a bar is INSANE


----------



## CR500 (Oct 21, 2014)

Agreed haha


Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 21, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I don't give a sh*t what it's made out of. $500 for a bar is INSANE


You know you want one! Lol


----------



## pantelis (Oct 21, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I don't give a sh*t what it's made out of. $500 for a bar is INSANE


maybe they give a 441 cm, free.......................if buy one ( bar i mean )


----------



## battlefordguy (Oct 21, 2014)

Well don't have any good close ups at the moment.
But the compression should indicate it has been mooberized. 
Put a decomp release on it to assist in preventing any further cracking on the gas tank.
Saw travelled a hell of a long way- purchased in California (eBay) only to discover p/c were fried. Spent approx 600.0 on oem parts, then shipped to Tennessee, then back to Saskatchewan.
The monkey pulled out all the stops to refurbish and even donated 1/2 case to the cause!!!
Kind of a rat rod[emoji5]️

Oh, it's a 260, probably could bought 2 new 261's for what it cost in the end. But I was committed, to the saw that is[emoji15]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Found a close up- I'm sure Randy smiled when he opened the box[emoji6]


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 21, 2014)

That's about the highest compression I've seen, bet she's a runner


----------



## battlefordguy (Oct 22, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> That's about the highest compression I've seen, bet she's a runner



It's definitely has some torque. Least we have lots of 93 octane non ethanol up here[emoji2]
Never got a sticker either, so it surely looks like a rat rod.
Any observers just say it sounds really angry!!!


----------



## pantelis (Oct 22, 2014)

battlefordguy said:


> Well don't have any good close ups at the moment.
> But the compression should indicate it has been mooberized.
> Put a decomp release on it to assist in preventing any further cracking on the gas tank.
> Saw travelled a hell of a long way- purchased in California (eBay) only to discover p/c were fried. Spent approx 600.0 on oem parts, then shipped to Tennessee, then back to Saskatchewan.
> ...


Time will tell........................... time will tell


----------



## battlefordguy (Oct 22, 2014)

pantelis said:


> Time will tell........................... time will tell



Been running for close to two years now, just replaced the needle bearing in the sprocket- like 18 bucks, dam dealer pricing.
Gas and oil is all its needed. Goes through the gas fairly quick though...
Living in north sask in a huge house with OWB, try to process approx 40 cord a year. 15 cord in the pic, late start this year.


----------



## pantelis (Oct 22, 2014)

battlefordguy said:


> Been running for close to two years now, just replaced the needle bearing in the sprocket- like 18 bucks, dam dealer pricing.
> Gas and oil is all its needed. Goes through the gas fairly quick though...
> Living in north sask in a huge house with OWB, try to process approx 40 cord a year. 15 cord in the pic, late start this year.


ok dont be ungry . i dont say nothing bad,


----------



## battlefordguy (Oct 22, 2014)

pantelis said:


> ok dont be ungry . i dont say nothing bad,


Lol only one angry is the saw[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantelis (Oct 22, 2014)

battlefordguy said:


> Lol only one angry is the saw[emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i hope to have it like this for many years, but if i was in your position i buy the 261mtronic and then ........................mastertronic worksaw
my opinion and after many times for "walking " to stihl in waibligen i tell you that the mastermind do the most pro work


----------



## hseII (Oct 22, 2014)

battlefordguy said:


> Well don't have any good close ups at the moment.
> But the compression should indicate it has been mooberized.
> Put a decomp release on it to assist in preventing any further cracking on the gas tank.
> Saw travelled a hell of a long way- purchased in California (eBay) only to discover p/c were fried. Spent approx 600.0 on oem parts, then shipped to Tennessee, then back to Saskatchewan.
> ...



Moobs-" Easy Saws, we don't need no stinking Easy Saws"

And I thought mine was a beast:




MMMS261nonCM


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2014)

Two years.......no sticker. 

Shame on me. 

Send me your address good sir.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's the 064 masterminded, just recently new top cover, filter base, filter cover, tank/ handle, sprocket cover. She will be runnin shortly when I get time to pick up some parts from big T


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 22, 2014)

Big t has parts?


----------



## big t double (Oct 22, 2014)

Never in stock. That stupid elbow is still back ordered deets. If you want I'll take it off mine for the time being.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2014)

That Ted is a good egg.


----------



## big t double (Oct 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Big t has parts?


And like a moron I forgot to ship that 044 switch housing for ya today...I'll get it out tomorrow



Mastermind said:


> That Ted is a good egg.


Awww shucks


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 22, 2014)

Somebody need this?


----------



## glock37 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a hoarder !


----------



## big t double (Oct 22, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Somebody need this?View attachment 375311


Deets does...I owe him one. If he wants to give you his shipping info you could drop one in the mail to him and I'll mail one back to you with a stamp.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

No don't take it off yours, I didn't think the old would work, but it does snap in. It should work for now but I would still like the correct fuel hose when it comes in. The only thing keepin me from running is that contact spring.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Somebody need this?View attachment 375311


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Oct 22, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> .....The only thing keepin me from running is that contact spring.


10-4 I got that sittin on the shelf.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2014)

glock37 said:


> I'm a hoarder !



Yes Mike.......yes you are.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Somebody need this?View attachment 375311


Thanks for the offer but I think I can run without it for now.
Great bunch of guys here I tell ya what.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Ted, while we're talkin parts, I need a coil for an 034 super also.


----------



## big t double (Oct 22, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Hey Ted, while we're talkin parts, I need a coil for an 034 super also.


10-4...Im pretty sure they use the dummy 0000 400 1300 coil...I'm thinkin I cleaned out the junkers at riverside but I'm going to auburn tomorrow night to sharpen chains with pops so I'll check what he's got.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cool, I'll take a look to see if I can find a number on it tomorrow.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep......1300 coil.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I might have one. Does it look like this?


----------



## glock37 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's ugly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I might have one. Does it look like this?View attachment 375367



Yep


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 22, 2014)

glock37 said:


> That's ugly.


The price was right. We all can't have brand new o64's...


----------



## battlefordguy (Oct 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Two years.......no sticker.
> 
> Shame on me.
> 
> Send me your address good sir.



No worries Randy
It likes the rat rod look, even got some jb weld on the tank.
Once I rebound from being suddenly single, I'll look at a fresh sticker on a fresh 261.
All softwoods here, so anything over 67ish cc's is really just extra weight, and a little speed increase. Therefore saws ported in
the 50cc class are all that is really needed.

Still very much appreciate all the efforts and extras you put into this beast.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 23, 2014)

some smell of banana


----------



## maulhead (Oct 23, 2014)

Well here is mine, just came today. She is pretty photogenic at dusk, has scrapes and scratches but now she has THAT all important sticker 

I bought this saw on eBay back in August the guy said it was a "strong runner" it got here a few days later, I put it in some wood and I thought man this thing is a turd, something is wrong. Did a comp test it was only reading 90 psi. 

I contacted Randy to see what it would be to rebuild it to stock specs, and sent it off to him. I was NOT going to get it ported when I sent it, I just wanted it back to stock specs. After it was there Randy and I worked out a deal and it ended up with the Mastermind treatment after all 

I put a new B&C on it to today and a set of dual dogs from a R model, now I need to go find some wood to cut!! I've never had a ported saw until this one, should be a lot of fun in the future. Thanks Randy!!

Matt


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

Show us that new muffler mod Matt. I don't think I've posted any pics of that.


----------



## maulhead (Oct 23, 2014)

I like how it tucks around the lip in the back.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 23, 2014)

I like it.
So Randy what type of nut do you use on the inside so it can never ever come undone.
Stainless sheet would be good.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2014)

We use a low profile 4mm rivet nut. 

The stainless sheet is tougher to work with.......although I really do like that idea.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 23, 2014)

That is a big hole in that muffler


----------



## treesmith (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## treesmith (Oct 26, 2014)

my new favourite saw


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Andy do I have a pic of all 8 I think it was, banana'd saws at the GTG?


----------



## treesmith (Oct 27, 2014)

I was too slack Vince, I was just enjoying it and forgot to get pictures till the end  

We'll have to do it again

So, when's the next one?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 27, 2014)

Early jan I reckon. Gunna be to hectic this side of Xmas !


----------



## wyk (Oct 27, 2014)

Taking the top off the beech for firewood. Trying to decide what to do with the rest of it.


----------



## hseII (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## hseII (Oct 27, 2014)

And a TomaChris for good measura


----------



## hseII (Oct 27, 2014)

hseII said:


> View attachment 376199


That's 190 gramps ....
Whoa Nelly!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 27, 2014)

BeeP BeeP


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 29, 2014)

MMmMMMM


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## hseII (Oct 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 376491
> 
> 
> MMmMMMM


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd like to finger those......


----------



## big t double (Oct 30, 2014)

Badum tsss


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## hseII (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh Yeah,
Well


----------



## luckydad (Oct 30, 2014)

The banana gang hard at work again [emoji4][emoji4]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok,
now somebody needs to open a pie shop with home delivery!!!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 2, 2014)

The air must be heavy where I am. 261cm


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2014)

What elevation are you at Vince?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pretty much at sea level.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2014)

That explains that.


----------



## wyk (Nov 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That explains that.



My proto no longer reads above 150...

I'll have a reading once I save up for a new gauge.


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2014)

Compression is king in a performance engine.


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Compression is king in a performance engine.


With a proper tune from the owner.


----------



## wyk (Nov 2, 2014)

I decided to keep a closer eye on my tune as well - the TTO is along for the ride until I drop a tree on it:


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 2, 2014)

i have a stock 08S that is reading 165 psi. and my S10 only 135psi. it looks like it lived on a diet and fuel and sawdust.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alu (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally!
The day has come for my 441?! Feel fre to post pictures of the beast


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm about a week behind. 

But don't worry......I will get it done.


----------



## Alu (Nov 5, 2014)

No worries  looking forward for it !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm about a week behind.
> 
> But don't worry......I will get it done.


You should be near caught up once you burn all the Huskies


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2014)

True.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

How bout a few videos
346xp oe ported: 

Ported 262xp: 

Mastermind ported 3120:


----------



## Hr woodsman (Nov 5, 2014)

Randy can build a saw. That little 346oe has a very bad attitude. I think he brought it back in and allowed Jon and Bubba to lay hands on it.
It is a angry little monster. I love the Mastermind 346s. Thanks my friend.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I might have the 346 almost figured out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't let that low top and 365 Special fool you....Full Monkey Meteor 372 Kit.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 7, 2014)

Sweet! Let's see the muffler...


----------



## treesmith (Nov 7, 2014)

How many fingers can you fit in a 3120


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2014)

Too many.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I think I might have the 346 almost figured out.


I sure like mine!


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I think I might have the 346 almost figured out.


Ask Mechanicmatt.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2014)

Why Numa?


----------



## luckydad (Nov 10, 2014)

5 tanks thru her today on a trim job. Ran flawlessly, a big thanks to you Randy !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 10, 2014)

When I'm too old to run an 028, and before I head to the nursing home, I'm gonna' git me one of those...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2014)

Those saws are a Godsend for a working man.


----------



## luckydad (Nov 10, 2014)

You got that right man !!


----------



## luckydad (Nov 18, 2014)

Dang so much compression had to get the up grade on the starter handle.[emoji41][emoji41]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 18, 2014)

luckydad said:


> Dang so much compression had to get the up grade on the starter handle.[emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead, post it as a hot saw on ebay. Might want to put the "bigger" bar on it though.....


----------



## luckydad (Nov 18, 2014)

Haha !! Just funning, I'm board it's cold out side. [emoji3][emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2014)

It's cold in my shop too. We accidentally turned off the heater last night. It was 32F when I walked in here this morning. 

Tough to do what I do bundled up and wearing thick gloves.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It's cold in my shop too. We accidentally turned off the heater last night. It was 32F when I walked in here this morning.
> 
> Tough to do what I do bundled up and wearing thick gloves.


Thank god for tiny little shops They heat up fast


----------



## stankers (Nov 18, 2014)

Is that 150tc ported?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2014)

No.....just tweaked.


----------



## stankers (Nov 18, 2014)

Pretty impressive tweaked? Muffler mod and timing? Could it pull 12" 3/8 after the tweeking?


----------



## stankers (Nov 18, 2014)

Any videos of that little fella?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2014)

stankers said:


> Pretty impressive tweaked? Muffler mod and timing? Could it pull 12" 3/8 after the tweeking?



That micro 1/4 is the chain to use. I've tried .325 on it.....and it will pull it, but the 1/4 is a better match.


----------



## Fire8 (Nov 18, 2014)

stankers said:


> Pretty impressive tweaked? Muffler mod and timing? Could it pull 12" 3/8 after the tweeking?


Why do you want 3/8 on the saw its cutting fool with the chain that comes on it,just a pain in the butt to sharpen which after a few times it's not so bad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

3/8 with depth gauges way to low for this hickory.
Ported 346xp:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2014)

Sounds pretty good Cory.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 19, 2014)

Ran a 365xp up a tree today for the first time, beautiful weight and good cuttin. 

Wish I had my own 372xb to play with.... 

I like having something to look forward to


----------



## stankers (Nov 20, 2014)

Fire8 said:


> Why do you want 3/8 on the saw its cutting fool with the chain that comes on it,just a pain in the butt to sharpen which after a few times it's not so bad


I was thinking 3/8 lp not regular 3/8. I've never messed with the micro 1/4, that's all.


----------



## stankers (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## luckydad (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 5, 2014)

461


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Dec 5, 2014)

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 384473
> 461
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where you been hiding man ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Dec 5, 2014)

I love this saw, sooo much

Everyone should have a 261cxb



and a 390xb

Its a shame saws get dirty...


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Why Numa?


Don't know how I missed this but he ran my 346 and couldn't put it down.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 5, 2014)

luckydad said:


> Where you been hiding man ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been dealing with a wonderful divorce! And working like a madman too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Dec 5, 2014)

Dang it. I'm sorry about that man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks. I now believe that marriage is unnatural lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Dec 5, 2014)

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Thanks. I now believe that marriage is unnatural lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marriage isn't; but a hatefulass woman is


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been married to the same woman since I was 21 years old. 

It seems pretty natural after all this time.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 6, 2014)

I hear ya Randy. I'm old fashion in a sense and my ex isn't so things just did not work out,and I wanted it to but she didn't want to work on it and it's the kids that really pay the price of the whole situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I hear ya Randy. I'm old fashion in a sense and my ex isn't so things just did not work out,and I wanted it to but she didn't want to work on it and it's the kids that really pay the price of the whole situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's too bad. I hate that you had to go thru the heartache......and even more so for the kids. 

I had a failed three year relationship before I met Glenda. She and I just were not compatible. 

Just don't give up on the idea that a marriage can work out. It can be very rewarding with the right mate.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't I was only joking about marriage being unnatural, but at the same time I see so many marriages failing because no one wants to put in any work,relationships take work from both parties to be successful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll repost three here . From the left 261cm,441cm,461,and a 660 , just picked up the 461last night (that bad boy feels like it has enough compression to fire diesel fuel).









Here is a photo of the 461 next to my 460



Should be interesting to run the 461 against the 441 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 6, 2014)

Is that pipe very loud on the 461 ?


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is that pipe very loud on the 461 ?


It's not that bad . It's about the same as my 660. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 6, 2014)

Just cut this down about an hour ago



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## treesmith (Dec 6, 2014)

I married the most perfect woman for me, my life has never been more complete.

I've also seen good men and women absolutely destroyed by their "other halves".

If your not 100% together it'll never be what it should


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 6, 2014)

WTF? I went soft. [emoji20]


----------



## hseII (Dec 8, 2014)

No more Bananas in this jug will fit
The Squish has been cut, the ports now are slick
Both rings are now on, and the top is still flat
At 190psi, this 660s a cat

They say the Husqvarnas will out cut it uphill,
But no fasteners to look for when running a Stihl.

So take your blue ribbon, in the cookie contest.
My 660'll still be running long after your Hooskee has passed.


----------



## luckydad (Dec 8, 2014)

You know ported saws are a fad anyway [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2014)

hseII said:


> View attachment 385133
> 
> No more Bananas in this jug will fit
> The Squish has been cut, the ports now are slick
> ...


looks like your scrench hits the plastic too when pull the spark plug


----------



## hseII (Dec 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> looks like your scrench hits the plastic too when pull the spark plug


Don't have to change plugs much when the carb is adjusted correckally, and clean mix is used...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2014)

hseII said:


> Don't have to change plugs much when the carb is adjusted correckally, and clean mix is used...


I pull mine when milling every so often to make sure it has some color too it after long hard passes ,never can be too careful ,i pull the muffler can too make sure it is oily too ,maybe i worry to much ,it is a stihl ,it should last 4 huskies long right ?


----------



## maulhead (Dec 9, 2014)

my latest acquisition,


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I pull mine when milling every so often to make sure it has some color too it after long hard passes ,never can be too careful ,i pull the muffler can too make sure it is oily too ,maybe i worry to much ,it is a stihl ,it should last 4 huskies long right ?


I herd 6 if no millin'

IDK bout no millin'


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> looks like your scrench hits the plastic too when pull the spark plug


Swat happens when no more bananas will fit; the jugs swell


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

maulhead said:


> my latest acquisition,
> 
> View attachment 385572
> 
> ...


Nice Saw, but the Bananas go on the inside.



       

What does BagOTeats say?... Oh Yes, Bananaskip


----------



## maulhead (Dec 10, 2014)

hseII said:


> Nice Saw, but the Bananas go on the inside.



thanks for the tip were the Bananas go, she didn't come with no instructions


----------



## hseII (Dec 10, 2014)

We were having a discussion in the Wesco thread, and since you probably aren't reading the Wesco thread Randy, I'll poast it here. 

Well,
Our 2187 lb old bull sold yesterday for $2181.00.
Hopefully he is the donor for my next pair of work boots.

I think he was old enough his sack could be used for boot bottoms.

A Word of caution Moobs, we bought a bull one time that had a broke d**k.

There is no market for broke d**k bulls.

They can't bull, and, well, there's just no 2 ways about it, it's a shitty situation.

So When you buy a bull, verify that his running gear is in working order.

We caught this watching him in the pasture... He didn't even try to be a bull anymore, he didn't act right, and it was finally observed when he relieved himself as to why he wasn't trying to be a bull.
Needless to say, we didn't get any calves from that heard that year.


----------



## maulhead (Dec 11, 2014)

speaking of bulls at least he still had a pair,,


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 12, 2014)

maulhead said:


> speaking of bulls at least he still had a pair,,
> 
> View attachment 385832


Oh? I have heard about this. Frozen semen. Then you shove your arm into....Never mind. 
Chainsaw thread


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Dec 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2014)

I miss this one........my shelf queen shelf seems so empty now.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a really attractive saw


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2015)

It's too clean. Better ring in the new year by tearing it apart, working it over, and putting it in some nice hard wood.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I miss this one........my shelf queen shelf seems so empty now.


Is that a 362?


----------



## treesmith (Jan 1, 2015)

362r-cm


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Ya I have one of thoso 362cm r that has alil Monkey Business goin on in it!! Very smooth and easy to use and cut with


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

Welp........I still have the Solo sitting up on the queen shelf. All is not lost.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

House of Stihl.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> House of Stihl.
> 
> View attachment 391088


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

And 30 minutes later......


----------



## glock37 (Jan 1, 2015)

Talk about going from the penthouse to the outhouse 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> House of Stihl.
> 
> View attachment 391088


I like the L bench!! Nice work area and alota nice Stihls!!! Is that stainless tops?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

The bench in this shop is 28' feet long. 20' down the back wall, then that corner, and across the end. 

The tops are just galvanized roofing metal that I bought in flat sheets and broke to fit.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice. Ive been wanting metal tops but thinkin I may build another shop soon


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

These were pretty cheap.......prolly 100.00 for the metal. I have a sheet metal brake so......


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice. Ive been wanting metal tops but thinkin I may build another shop soon


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> These were pretty cheap.......prolly 100.00 for the metal. I have a sheet metal brake so......


What gauge Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure......it's pretty thin. .020" or so thick.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Ive been thinkin on doin mine. The orange rolls of gasket material work pretty good on tops and clean up ok but the metal tops sure look better and will last longer


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

These have been on here a couple of years........


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

I was takin note on the foredom motor hanging over your bench Randy. Is that about the height you like when porting?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep......and on the right if you are right handed.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Ive been looking at the hanger system and the bench yoke holder for the motor but im pretty sure u have it figured out by now!! Ill follow the advice and save some time!! Lol


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll hazard a guess that most of the porting happens
about where the 3rd & 2nd saws, from the left, are sitting?

edit: Thought I'd come read and look at a few videos and thus permit myself 
to succumb to a few covetous moments.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Not sure......it's pretty thin. .020" or so thick.





LegDeLimber said:


> I'll hazard a guess that most of the porting happens
> about where the 3rd & 2nd saws, from the left, are sitting?
> 
> edit: Thought I'd come read and look at a few videos and thus permit myself
> to succumb to a few covetous moments.


I bet so too so that flex shaft is suspended in air and easier to maneuver


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah........notice the notch in the shelf for my legs?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

Porting how to books and video would sell good Randy!!!!! Lol


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'll fess up about the notch being the major "tell" once I started looking to see if anything backed up my estimate of how that flex would swing. 
funny what else you can see, whilst looking at others.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 1, 2015)

LegDeLimber said:


> Yeah, I'll fess up about the notch being the major "tell" once I started looking to see if anything backed up my estimate of how that flex would swing.
> funny what else you can see, whilst looking at others.


Im learning and taking advice any way I can!! Lol


----------



## maulhead (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I miss this one........my shelf queen shelf seems so empty now.



I'd miss that saw if it was mine also! You know they still make the 362 R CM


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> House of Stihl.
> 
> View attachment 391088


I keep looking for a Madsens wrap in these pics![emoji6]


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

We tried to get a decent log today.......tractor battery was dead. By the time it got charged well enough to spin the little diesel over, it was too dark. 

Looks like rain for the next two days. 

I need to really run that 064 for at least a full tank before signing off.......after all......it did score once before already.


----------



## saberdd (Jan 1, 2015)

The little guys with with a big attitudes. 

The bigger guys with even bigger attitudes.
I just wanted to thank you again Randy. These saw put a big smile on my face, for every block of firewood I cut and snowmobile trail I clean out.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

Hell yeah. 

Happy New Year !!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh Heath.......

Your MS460 is a running bastard now.......


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I keep looking for a Madsens wrap in these pics![emoji6]


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 2, 2015)

Randy, do you keep track of the number of saws you have built? There seems too be a lot of happy customers out there. Just curious about the number.
I even have one.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

About 700


----------



## hseII (Jan 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh Heath.......
> 
> Your MS460 is a running bastard now.......


Thanks Dad.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 391334


Awesome picture! Started to forget what it looked like! Thanks!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

Which one is yours Dan?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

The one on the far right![emoji12]


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

How can you be sure?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

I know my saw![emoji41]


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I right?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Am I right?



LMAO. 

Now you're wondering huh?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 2, 2015)

I see mine i think ? Damn thats.a bunch of nice saws!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 2, 2015)

About 6500 worth of saws there !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah......yours is up there too. Mike.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Now you're wondering huh?


White handle...clear tank...nice covers...metal tags...bad a#& Madsens handle! No im not wondering![emoji41]


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

You are correct.


----------



## big t double (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Am I right?


But just the fact that you asked that follow up question means you've relinquished the rights to that 064 to the big t collection of 064's. Don't worry, I've already pm'd mastermind my shipping address


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh my.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 391334



All of those customers saws? 

Any gotta price tag on them?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

One of those is mine........but it's not for sale. 

Hey, you and Dewey need to get your saws in the mail soon. I set you guys up two weeks from today.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> All of those customers saws?
> 
> Any gotta price tag on them?


Everything has a price...except mine!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

big t double said:


> But just the fact that you asked that follow up question means you've relinquished the rights to that 064 to the big t collection of 064's. Don't worry, I've already pm'd mastermind my shipping address


NOT!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> NOT!


I meant that in the nicest way possible![emoji3]


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> One of those is mine........but it's not for sale.
> 
> Hey, you and Dewey need to get your saws in the mail soon. I set you guys up two weeks from today.



It's ready..  

Thank you.. Again.


----------



## big t double (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I meant that in the nicest way possible![emoji3]


Blame me for tryin?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 2, 2015)

As long as we're talkin oh 64's


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh Baby.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh Baby.


Hey Randy you think you could send another Mastermind Worksaw sticker for that 064? I have since upgraded to new filter and plastic cover.
I bet it would fit right in the box with the 088 when it gets sent back


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

Just be sure to remind me. My forgetter works overtime.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

big t double said:


> But just the fact that you asked that follow up question means you've relinquished the rights to that 064 to the big t collection of 064's. Don't worry, I've already pm'd mastermind my shipping address


Hey Ted then what would I do with this stuff!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Hey Ted then what would I do with this stuff!


As long as your sending Ted your 064, you might as well send all the extra goodies my way


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is that a 28" or 32"


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2015)

Its a 28"! I have an old Oregon 32" that came with the saw. I ran it with a 25" when I first built it. I have been told that 28 Light will balance very well!


----------



## big t double (Jan 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Hey Ted then what would I do with this stuff!


Naturally that would be included with the saw. Deets is crazy...he don't need the extra goodies...he don't cut wood anyways. And nevermind his thread on that sweet ass splitter. It's all for show. Sent me everything dan hahahahaha. 

That's one kickass 064 you got coming. Mastermind does mean things to those saws.


----------



## hseII (Jan 2, 2015)

Moobs,

I like the stickers under the front handle like you did on the last 2.

They Last Longer There


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 3, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Its a 28"! I have an old Oregon 32" that came with the saw. I ran it with a 25" when I first built it. I have been told that 28 Light will balance very well!


I recently ran a 36" lightweight stihl ES on the 064, even that balances decent. Those bars are crazy light.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Well see......I had a feller tell me that the stickers got worn faster under the handlebar.......


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

Randy do u have a thread on porting the 440?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll do one soon........just for you.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll do one soon........just for you.


Seems the only pictures on the 440 was lost back in 2009 to 2010? Yes id love to see a 440 thread!!! Thanks


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

The 440 ain't much different than the 460....


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll do one soon........just for you.





KG441c said:


> Yes id love to see a 440 thread!!! Thanks


I'll send a nice 440 and an 046 top end if you need a saw for your thread. Just sayin.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

Feels alot lighter than my 461. I know after tearing these 2 440s down I sure like the hd2 filter and the master control setup on these 440s over the 0 model Stihls. I see alot of the same quality in the 440 thats in the 660. Both seem to be built to last.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Did someone say 064?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Did someone say 064?
> View attachment 391512
> View attachment 391511


Man thats a sharp saw!!! Id love to find a Madsens for my 440


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 3, 2015)

What's a Madsen's wrap? I just made my own.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

I think the silver 3/4 wrap I see everyone has.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

Well lol! I thought u was asking but I see u know!! Lol! Looks cool


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Well lol! I thought u was asking but I see u know!! Lol! Looks cool


I was just joking.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

It would work wouldnt it?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> It would work wouldnt it?


You need a wrap handle for your 440? Pm me.


----------



## wyk (Jan 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Man thats a sharp saw!!! Id love to find a Madsens for my 440



They do look sharp. Here's a bit of a taunt for ya:

Mastermind 044 bridge ported as delivered to Ireland.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

reindeer said:


> They do look sharp. Here's a bit of a taunt for ya:
> 
> Mastermind 044 bridge ported as delivered to Ireland.


Reindeer I believe thats a factory Stihl bar? The Madsens are alil more squarish I believe?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

Thats a sharp bar!


----------



## wyk (Jan 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Reindeer I believe thats a factory Stihl bar? The Madsens are alil more squarish I believe?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 3, 2015)

Ua thats a Madsens! Sharp!


----------



## wyk (Jan 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ua thats a Madsens! Sharp!



They are easy to spot from the drive side. The Madsens/USA handles have no plastic piece that attaches the bar to the tank side. Thus, the point of failure is more likely the tank than the handle if the saw is crushed or stressed that way. But that's OK, 044 handles are easily replaced, right? Er...


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 3, 2015)

044's and 064's with dual ports, large clutch covers and wraps are the two best looking Stihls ever made. Might be the best Stihl saws ever.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 3, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> What's a Madsen's wrap? I just made my own.
> View attachment 391513



This is a Masens wrap! But Clint already knows that! Love the one you made buddy!


----------



## Alu (Jan 3, 2015)

First full day whith my dear new friend 441c
20" and a total joy to work whith !!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Great news.........I always hope for the best when the customer is as far away as you are. 

It's tough to fix a saw that's on another continent.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind'd and Madsens. . 

Bad azz combo..!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Sweet !!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's aMS460 Jon just finished. It's a saw we traded for. He took it down to the case, cleaned and inspected every part. I did some machine work, and porting while it was apart (of course). 













Wrong clutch cover.......doesn't quite fit.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Here's aMS460 Jon just finished. It's a saw we traded for. He took it down to the case, cleaned and inspected every part. I did some machine work, and porting while it was apart (of course).
> 
> View attachment 391685
> 
> ...


Better keep an eye on him now. He'll be sneakin' off to cut wood during work hours....


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

I've got a set of dual spikes, roller catch, and a correct clutch cover in route for it. 

It's prolly gonna stay with me.......I've sold too many saws lately. I need to build back my collection.


----------



## big t double (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't think that muffler will meet emissions.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Sure it will.......yeah......I'm confident that it will. Yep.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a set of dual spikes, roller catch, and a correct clutch cover in route for it.
> 
> It's prolly gonna stay with me.......I've sold too many saws lately. I need to build back my collection.


hey randy,
you ever get back to workin on the new shop ??
or did all the screws and nails you were using rot away, and it fall down,,,go boom ????


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

I was gonna finish it in Dec. but the OL wanted me to do some work on the house. The house really needed it too......so I did just that. 

I have the month of April scheduled off......I hope to finish it then. 

The nails are fine.......that treated in it is old lumber. Produced way before the change to a more corrosive treatment.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> I don't think that muffler will meet emissions.


I hope not!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I was gonna finish it in Dec. but the OL wanted me to do some work on the house. The house really needed it too......so I did just that.
> 
> I have the month of April scheduled off......I hope to finish it then.
> 
> The nails are fine.......that treated in it is old lumber. Produced way before the change to a more corrosive treatment.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah.......that old place has survived a bunch of stuff.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I need to lean it out a bit. I had to really push on it to get it to clean up in the cut.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah......lean it out about 1/8 turn Clint.


----------



## hseII (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I found my new favorite saw


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

Woot Woot


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

hseII said:


> I think I found my new favorite saw
> View attachment 392718
> 
> View attachment 392719



Suck up...


----------



## hseII (Jan 7, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Suck up...


Well considering there are 4 other saws here with that sticker, So....


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

hseII said:


> Well considering there are 4 other saws here with that sticker, So....



That is saying something.

I gotta give Brad props on the 044/046 saws. When we did that 460 build off.......he, Wiggs, and myself shared information. That information helped get me going on these saws. I probably never would have went as high with the transfers if it hadn't been for Brad.

Of course I've passed him up now........leaving the poor guy in the dust.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That is saying something.
> 
> I gotta give Brad props on the 044/046 saws. When we did that 460 build off.......he, Wiggs, and myself shared information. That information helped get me going on these saws. I probably never would have went as high with the transfers if it hadn't been for Brad.
> 
> Of course I've passed him up now........leaving the poor guy in the dust.


I feel for ya "old boy". It's a real shame that you can't get a popup for yourself


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

hseII said:


> I think I found my new favorite saw
> View attachment 392718
> 
> View attachment 392719


nice gas can give ya 5 fer it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I feel for ya "old boy". It's a real shame that you can't get a popup for yourself



Well now.....that's hitting below the belt.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

this is what a real work saw looks like


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

Poo-lawn? 

Yeah baby.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 7, 2015)

How about a 440 thread??!!!! Lol!! I cant seem to dig one up in a search?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

Soon......

Gathering parts.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I feel for ya "old boy". It's a real shame that you can't get a popup for yourself


----------



## KG441c (Jan 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Soon......
> 
> Gathering parts.


Im like a kid at the candy store !!! Lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 7, 2015)

somebody say pop up?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 7, 2015)

KG441c said:


> How about a 440 thread??!!!! Lol!! I cant seem to dig one up in a search?





Mastermind said:


> Soon......
> 
> Gathering parts.


Tell you what. I will do you a huge favor, Randy... I have all the parts ready and can get them to you in three days! An MS440, and a nice 046 top end... I guess that would be a 440/046 hybrid thread!


----------



## KG441c (Jan 7, 2015)

Id like to see a strong ported 440 run against a hybrid just to see the difference


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

i would like to by a used stihl 044 setting at a husky dealer but for 350$ it seems steep and the bar/chain is shot.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nothing to see here......... move along please.....move along......


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's the box


----------



## KG441c (Jan 7, 2015)

Ive heard a 440 can be ported to be NEARLY as strong as a hybrid


----------



## hseII (Jan 7, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> Here's the boxView attachment 392779


It's what's in the box that matters


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

i heard with a sharp chain the 440 can beat it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 7, 2015)

I heard a 362 c-m will smoke bofa dem..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well now.....that's hitting below the belt.


I didn't mean to hit you in your "soft spot"


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't mean to hit you in your "soft spot"



repped!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Tell you what. I will do you a huge favor, Randy... I have all the parts ready and can get them to you in three days! An MS440, and a nice 046 top end... I guess that would be a 440/046 hybrid thread!



Well, I do owe you a port job Clint. lol



blsnelling said:


> I didn't mean to hit you in your "soft spot"



Heck B'Rad.......my soft spot is between muh ears.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 7, 2015)

You cats like the hybrids more than the straight 044-440? I dunno that I've ever had a hybrid in my paws....


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 7, 2015)

Did someone say 440??  lol





(Yeah... It says Arctic) 


I have an appointment with Randy and need to send a saw like yesterday. But have been having thoughts of sending the 440 instead of the 461 I was going to send... 

So the big debate.. The 440 gets the sticker? Or the Big ol 461? I know the 461 will be faster... I have had an individual talk me out of sending the 440 several times.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 7, 2015)

461 FTW!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 7, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Did someone say 440??  lol
> 
> View attachment 392798
> 
> ...



I could help you out of that conundrum and put a little jingle in your pockets.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 7, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I could help you out of that conundrum and put a little jingle in your pockets.


Focus! You need a compressor... remember? 



Mastermind said:


> Well, I do owe you a port job Clint. lol


Not til June... I was trying to cut to the front of the line!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 7, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Did someone say 440??  lol
> 
> I have an appointment with Randy and need to send a saw like yesterday. But have been having thoughts of sending the 440 instead of the 461 I was going to send...(Yeah... It says Arctic)
> 
> So the big debate.. The 440 gets the sticker? Or the Big ol 461? I know the 461 will be faster... I have had an individual talk me out of sending the 440 several times.


Sell em both and get a 661... how many Masterminded 70cc saws does one guy need anyways? Sheesh.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Did someone say 440??  lol
> 
> View attachment 392798
> 
> ...



I need to trade you out of that saw.


----------



## luckydad (Jan 7, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Did someone say 440??  lol
> 
> View attachment 392798
> 
> ...



Let's just say if'n you don't want to throw rocks' n stuff at all those other saws you've got, best not send that 461 !!![emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 7, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> I need to trade you out of that saw.



Good luck! I think we've all already tried!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 7, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> Good luck! I think we've all already tried!



Ive tried tradin, Ive tried stupid money... nothing works. But I understand where he is at with it.... same way I feel about my 288s. Some things are just priceless to the owner.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

He offered it to me once already.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah......sure he did. lol


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

Who are you again??


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> I need to trade you out of that saw.



You don't need anymore saws......


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 7, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> He offered it to me once already.....



Yep. I did. I offered Stihl Livin a trade as well... 

But I think it was a chitty pic. LOL


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

Keep it dex. There too hard to find


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 7, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Ive tried tradin, Ive tried stupid money... nothing works. But I understand where he is at with it.... same way I feel about my 288s. Some things are just priceless to the owner.



That is how I feel about it now. 

But do I leave it stock, and run it at GTG's? Or port it and run it at GTG's? LOL. Either way it's life will have little run time.. 

Unless the perfect trade comes along....


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 7, 2015)

If you couldn't leave it stock, I'd put a ported 460 jug on it.


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 7, 2015)

Leave it stock


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah....leave it stock. 

If you port it, you're gonna wanna run it more.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah....leave it stock.
> 
> If you port it, you're gonna wanna run it more.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 8, 2015)

Who wants a crappy 440 anyway


----------



## maulhead (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks pretty beat & tired!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll take dem unloved saws.....


----------



## KG441c (Jan 8, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 392907
> 
> Who wants a crappy 440 anyway


Thats nice Ryan!!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Thats nice Ryan!!!



I got a few away for a rainy day


----------



## KG441c (Jan 8, 2015)

I hope mine looks that nice Ryan when done. You and Dex have some mighty fine lookin 440s! Of course it will be just a little rooty poot ported 440 and not a hybrid when I finish mine!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish I could find a nice 440 arctic with heated wrap. That would be the ultimate winter firewood getter


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 8, 2015)

Someone say crappy 440? I got one too...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2015)

044s are highly over rated!







I'd port the 461 myself. I've left my 044 stock as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2015)

I love em when they get used.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 8, 2015)

dere is a philips head screw in dat dar one....


----------



## maulhead (Jan 8, 2015)

O all these 44's are getting me excited,,, I need to send mine to TN for service/repair work, they've been sitting to long!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 8, 2015)

o44's are slow turds ...........


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I love em when they get used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 392975



Why dont you start usin that solo 665 randy ?


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 8, 2015)

Did someone say 70cc Stihls.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Why dont you start usin that solo 665 randy ?



Prolly ain't gonna happen Ryan.


----------



## wyk (Jan 8, 2015)

I like my saws like I like my woman - oily and well used:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2015)

I like all wimmin.........well except them sows 08F150 posts. 

That guy has issues you know.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 8, 2015)

So that's my Mastermind saw on the left.
It's a 362xp old edition. Updated with a 75cc p/c.







.


----------



## rburg (Jan 8, 2015)

That is a nice runner for sure.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 8, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> So that's my Mastermind saw on the left.
> It's a 362xp old edition. Updated with a 75cc p/c.
> 
> 
> ...



Sleeper!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lets wake this thread back up ,i would say 32 to 1 has a good ring seal


----------



## maulhead (Feb 16, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Lets wake this thread back up ,i would say 32 to 1 has a good ring seal
> 
> View attachment 404137



wow, that SOB has a good lung in it  must be a iron lung,,,


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

Damn........that's serious compression Brian. 

Is that the last jug I sent you?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

Waking up with 064s. 

This saw was built using all the leftover parts from my NOS saw. Mike (Glock37) did the powder coating........his work is impeccable.




Here's the NOS saw, and the powdered saw side by side.





And yeah........they are both ported.


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn........that's serious compression Brian.
> 
> Is that the last jug I sent you?


LOL, damn... Did I do dat?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> LOL, damn... Did I do dat?



?


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> ?


You seemed kinda suprized it had that much comp. it just struck me as funny


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh.......yeah 210 or so is "normal" on that recipe.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn........that's serious compression Brian.
> 
> Is that the last jug I sent you?


Yes , Is the D shaped 460 jug with the fingers ,Has real good throttle response ,similar to the xpw i used to have .


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

I just take .035 outta the squish. Wowzers. 

Hey Deets........the piston on your 088 was out of stock. Still waiting.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh.......yeah 210 or so is "normal" on that recipe.


Think i should start it up and get jug warm ? that is cold compresion


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

No, cold tells me more.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2015)

The D jug must have less cc in the combustion chamber i would think ?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

That's what I think too. 

Run the hell out of it......knowing your oil choice, and mix ratio, you won't see any issues.


----------



## hseII (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That's what I think too.
> 
> Run the hell out of it......knowing your oil choice, and mix ratio, you won't see any issues.


I'm waiting on this storm to drop some trees so I can use my massaged D Cylinder saw too...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

Good plan.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Randy,
this vintage axe hobby has become as strong as CAD.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy,
> this vintage axe hobby has become as strong as CAD.



We need pictures my friend.


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 16, 2015)

Dug four Axe heads metal detecting Thursday gave them away wasn't that old early 1930's maybe does that count Steven for axe CAD


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> Dug four Axe heads metal detecting Thursday gave them away wasn't that old early 1930's maybe does that count Steven for axe CAD



should'a sent them to me.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 16, 2015)

I didnt realize how expensive these buggers can get.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271774095019?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Emb...6&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=271774095019&rt=nc


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2015)

Randy, I warmed the saw up ,i think the oil on the rings being cold gave it the more compresion ,closer to the 210 you were thinking after warmed up .

Did not realize a customer heard me piss revving and throttle blipping ,he did comment the saw sounded like it ran pretty good though .


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 16, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> should'a sent them to me.


Mite do that next time


----------



## hseII (Feb 16, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Randy, I warmed the saw up ,i think the oil on the rings being cold gave it the more compresion ,closer to the 210 you were thinking after warmed up .
> View attachment 404172


I only got 190 on mine

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 16, 2015)

hseII said:


> I only got 190 on mineView attachment 404173
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I have never checked my 660 ,190 is real good on that size bore ,i do know bolted to the mill if it pops while the pull cord is in the hand ,it rips it out of your fingers ,so that must be enough i guess


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 16, 2015)

Steven I usually don't dig iron unless I'm at a location that dates back to the 1800's or earler that's why I found 4 which were newer then I was looking for ill try to send you a couple next time but you will need to electrolysis them and coat them they look good after that


Fire8 said:


> Mite do that next time


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 16, 2015)

awesome


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

MS461 day here.....


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 16, 2015)

Steven here's my best axe


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

I like dem 461s!


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Those mastermind 461s are like a bar room brawler compared to the mastermind 441c that guy is more a civilized martini drinker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> MS461 day here.....
> 
> View attachment 404213



I recognize that one on the left!! 

That XP sticker makes it go faster!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

Standing at the lathe cutting squish band after squish band..........


----------



## hseII (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Standing at the lathe cutting squish band after squish band..........


My Sorry


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind Work Saws rollin' on 20's
MS461, 20", 3/8, 50
MS261cm, 20", 0.325, 63
Serious rippers.





And here's a gratuitous picture of the MS461 w/ 32" b&c pre-porting. FWIW, it actually pulled 33RS105 O.K. and 33RSF105 real nice before porting! I haven't gotten into any really big wood since porting, but I'm looking forward to it.




 
←
43​ 
44​ 
45​ 
46​ 
47​ 
48​ 


​


----------



## showrguy (Feb 16, 2015)

MS 461cm ???

Allright Randy, You got some splainin to do !!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't do nuttin.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

Add the module and carb to a 461!! Lol!!


----------



## big t double (Feb 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Add the module and carb to a 461!! Lol!!


Gotta have the flywheel too.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

big t double said:


> Gotta have the flywheel too.


There u go!!


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

Too much linkage crap to modify


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2015)

Ooosy Poospsy. Should have said "MS461"
Didn't you see the sticker by the carb adjustments to remind me of the desired RPM 's for the H needle setting?
My bad! This is how ugly rumors get started.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

Add mtronics to the 461 and call it MM471cmxb


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2015)

No bueno!
My guess is that Stihl USA will keep the 461 as their "retro" saw as long as possible. Last to get M-tronics and spring AV's. Who knows?


----------



## hseII (Feb 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Add mtronics to the 461 and call it MM471cmxb


462


----------



## treesmith (Feb 16, 2015)

If it needed epoxy it could be a MM462cxbti


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Add mtronics to the 461 and call it MM471cmxb


I'm plenty happy to have an MS 461xb. I'm no pro and I don't run my saws 6-8 hrs. / day. Sometimes, <10 hrs. in a month. Therefore, I'm totally content with my 461xb. That said, I'm not really great at tuning carbs, so whenever the 461-equivalent M-tronic comes out, I will have to give it very serious consideration. Then again, I may just keep my 461 for its retro appeal and to use to learn to properly tune a carb. Either way, I'm good. Can you say "waffler"?





IHOP bannas and cream waffle!


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

Grey said:


> I'm plenty happy to have an MS 461xb. I'm no pro and I don't run my saws 6-8 hrs. / day. Sometimes, <10 hrs. in a month. Therefore, I'm totally content with my 461xb. That said, I'm not really great at tuning carbs, so whenever the 461-equivalent M-tronic comes out, I will have to give it very serious consideration. Then again, I may just keep my 461 for its retro appeal and to use to learn to properly tune a carb. Either way, I'm good. Can you say "waffler"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 4. Im in on a waffle!!! Lol!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 16, 2015)

My dealer told me that there is a MS462 in the works......


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 16, 2015)

crap........i better hurry up


----------



## Grey (Feb 16, 2015)

We must have waffles...


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My dealer told me that there is a MS462 in the works......


I suppose the new 462 will put a whoopin on the 880


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 17, 2015)

looking forward to the 572xp/462cm comparison.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2015)

Are leather boots still in style?
John


----------



## Stihl working hard (Feb 17, 2015)

My new baby 36" bar


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My dealer told me that there is a MS462 in the works......


 Same... And dropping the 441cm possibly.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 17, 2015)

One of Masterminds saws has this tree pissing itself.


----------



## wyk (Feb 17, 2015)

Lots of waffles here in this MMWS 044:







The gauge only goes to 200. So maybe she has 210 psi, mebbe more. Shrug. It stings you when she pops even without the timing advanced.


----------



## luckydad (Mar 31, 2015)

660 action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2015)

I like the way you take care of your saws Chris.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 1, 2015)

It's outa gas !!!!


----------



## luckydad (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like the way you take care of your saws Chris.


Thanks Randy they are not as spiffy clean as they look !! [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Apr 1, 2015)

showrguy said:


> It's outa gas !!!!


Yep she's a hawg for sure !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

Near 200 psi with finger ports.... baddest saw I've ever ran in its class. Stupid strong for 60cc


----------



## maulhead (Apr 1, 2015)

Customary picture of my latest Mastermind worksaw, 362C


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 416111
> 
> Near 200 psi with finger ports.... baddest saw I've ever ran in its class. Stupid strong for 60cc



According to the marking on top of the jug, .029" was removed from the base. That's not very much is it?


----------



## KG441c (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> According to the marking on top of the jug, .029" was removed from the base. That's not very much is it?


What is the magic number u like to take out Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What is the magic number u like to take out Randy?



There ain't one.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> There ain't one.


On the 262xp?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> On the 262xp?



Oh. 

Here's my spec sheet on that saw. 

Husqvarna 262XP

Stock:
Ex: 100°
Tr: 118°
In: 68°
Squish: .050
Compression: 150psi

Ported:
Ex: 103°
Tr: 118°
In: 75°
.040 from squish, clearance @ .018"
Compression 210psi


----------



## KG441c (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh.
> 
> Here's my spec sheet on that saw.
> 
> ...


I screenshot that baby!! Lol!! Into the files!! Thanks


----------



## KG441c (Apr 1, 2015)

.


Mastermind said:


> Oh.
> 
> Here's my spec sheet on that saw.
> 
> ...


Any chance of a picture of the fingers in a 262 u do or I can see u givin me the finger!!! Lol!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> .
> 
> Any chance of a picture of the fingers in a 262 u do or I can see u givin me the finger!!! Lol!!



Looked for one.....but didn't find it.


----------



## abramj (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Randy, got the 041 and the 385 back in the house now, waiting on a free weekend to play/work. I have some pictures, but they just don't do it justice till I get some chips to fly. Won't be long!

Did you happen to get any internal pictures? Or maybe some spec numbers for me and my geeky friends to talk about till I get a chance to run the 385?


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 1, 2015)

luckydad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you still have that 441 I sold you?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2015)

I've got numbers for you Joe. I'll send a spec sheet in a PM. 

Remember.......lots of oil, and not too much RPM.


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 1, 2015)

Some Mastermind 395xp and 2166 action.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> According to the marking on top of the jug, .029" was removed from the base. That's not very much is it?


I guess less is more


----------



## luckydad (Apr 1, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> Do you still have that 441 I sold you?


Nope it went west last year. 'Twas a strong runner I enjoyed it tho. [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Apr 1, 2015)

Muh 361 in a nice pecan [emoji4][emoji4]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 1, 2015)

luckydad said:


> Nope it went west last year. 'Twas a strong runner I enjoyed it tho. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you sell it or kill it lol?


----------



## luckydad (Apr 1, 2015)

Sold it to a guy that works at a log home building place. He wanted a little more powwwwer for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad to hear it waz still running strong!


----------



## luckydad (Apr 1, 2015)

What about the Johnny/red you like it ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 1, 2015)

luckydad said:


> What about the Johnny/red you like it ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put two tanks thru it the other day with a 28" tech lite burried fully in some white oak and it pulled strong! Still needs to break in but it did awesome.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 2, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> I put two tanks thru it the other day with a 28" tech lite burried fully in some white oak and it pulled strong! Still needs to break in but it did awesome.


Cool man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

Been playing with this for a couple days. Mastermind 661R.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 2, 2015)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Been playing with this for a couple days. Mastermind 661R.
> View attachment 416488


Whats ur opinion compared to a 395 and a 390


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Whats ur opinion compared to a 395 and a 390



Let me get some more time on it and i will let you know. So far i have ran 1.5 tanks through it. One thing that did stick out quickly was the torque on this saw.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 2, 2015)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Let me get some more time on it and i will let you know. So far i have ran 1.5 tanks through it. One thing that did stick out quickly was the torque on this saw.


Ya I was impressed with Bubbas stock 661 with a 32" full comp buried!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya I was impressed with Bubbas stock 661 with a 32" full comp buried!



I didn't run mine in stock form, kinda wish i had of now to compare after the porting.


----------



## Grey (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's my two (MS461 and MS261CM) after a day's worth of work...




These 2 can tackle anything I can throw at them, but... I can't wait to get my MS361 ported...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya I was impressed with Bubbas stock 661 with a 32" full comp buried!



Keith, i will say this also. Only 1.5 tanks in I can tell that i like the 661 better than the 660. Ive ran both ported and the 661 seems faster and has a big edge on torque. Hopefully Saturday i will be able to put some time on it.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 2, 2015)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Keith, i will say this also. Only 1.5 tanks in I can tell that i like the 661 better than the 660. Ive ran both ported and the 661 seems faster and has a big edge on torque. Hopefully Saturday i will be able to put some time on it.


That mtronics makes it super smooth cutting. The saw also feels balanced for a 90cc saw


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2015)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Keith, i will say this also. Only 1.5 tanks in I can tell that i like the 661 better than the 660. Ive ran both ported and the 661 seems faster and has a big edge on torque. Hopefully Saturday i will be able to put some time on it.



I'm looking forward to some feedback on the 661s I've been doing. The first couple I did got gains.......but nothing like these last ones. Chad's saw made number 14.......and each batch is a little better than the last. His saw made me really happy......I think I'm done tweaking now.


----------



## Grey (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking forward to some feedback on the 661s I've been doing. The first couple I did got gains.......but nothing like these last ones. Chad's saw made number 14.......and each batch is a little better than the last. His saw made me really happy......I think I'm done tweaking now.


Just for the sake of conversation... Who would want one of your first 13 saws if they aren't as good as #14? No shade implied, just sparking conversation... Does this mean #1-13 were paying for R&D saws...? Again, just for the sake of conversation.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking forward to some feedback on the 661s I've been doing. The first couple I did got gains.......but nothing like these last ones. Chad's saw made number 14.......and each batch is a little better than the last. His saw made me really happy......I think I'm done tweaking now.



I couldn't get over the torque, i was cutting 24" hard oak running the 28" full chisel and I couldnt slow the dang thing down lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2015)

Grey said:


> Just for the sake of conversation... Who would want one of your first 13 saws if they aren't as good as #14? No shade implied, just sparking conversation... Does this mean #1-13 were paying for R&D saws...? Again, just for the sake of conversation.



That's a good topic for discussion......and should be kicked around. 

Just like anyone doing anything......the more I do, the better I get. 

The first one I did didn't really suit me. I bought another jug and redid it. That made two I ported. The third one I did for free. Remember the Chitty Avatar Raffle? 

By the time I got to the fourth one I was pretty sure of exactly what I wanted to do. That's when I started using epoxy in the intake. Since then I've just been varying the timing numbers a degree or two so I can dial it in just so. 

The saws I did four years ago are no where near as strong as the saws I'm building today. Does that mean they are weak, or slow? Not at all.......but they are different. 

When the MS261C first came out I did the first one for free. I ended up getting well over a 40% gain in cut speed. Yet I still tweaked that recipe over the next dozen or so saws.....

We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Grey (Apr 2, 2015)

Cooll! That's the way it should be. (P.S. please don't add extra turds to my MS361 when you get it later this year... ;-) ) I'm just stirring up the pot. Your integrity and skill is absolutely top notch with me.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2015)

Grey said:


> Cooll! That's the way it should be. (P.S. please don't add extra turds to my MS361 when you get it later this year... ;-) ) I'm just stirring up the pot. Your integrity and skill is absolutely top notch with me.



I've been working for myself since I was 19. I've had a few "jobs" up never anything that lasted.......I always ended up going back out on my own. Over the years I've learned that people want to know that the person they hire to do a job is completely transparent. If you want people to trust you you have to tell it like it is.......good, bad, and sometimes ugly. 

Of course the saws will get better and better when a new model comes out........but if I build you a turd, I will make it right.


----------



## Grey (Apr 2, 2015)

[QUOTE="* if I build you a turd, I will make it right*. [/QUOTE]
That is integrity. No questions asked,


----------



## Termite (Apr 2, 2015)

We


luckydad said:


> Muh 361 in a nice pecan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't have much Pecan around here. It looks a lot like cherry to me.


----------



## Grey (Apr 2, 2015)

Termite said:


> We
> 
> 
> We don't have much Pecan around here. It looks a lot like cherry to me.


 Might look similar, but NOT THE SAME. Pecan is a close relative to hickory and a very dense hardwoood. Nothing like Cherry for cutting, splitting or burning.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 2, 2015)

Grey said:


> Might look similar, but NOT THE SAME. Pecan is a close relative to hickory and a very dense hardwoood. Nothing like Cherry for cutting, splitting or burning.


Yep, what he said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 2, 2015)

Old pic of my Masterminded 395xp, 441, and
261.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> Old pic of my Masterminded 395xp, 441, and
> 261.
> 
> Nice line-up!


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 3, 2015)

My saws got 2 more at randys a 026 and 044 Should be back for the Pa GTG !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2015)

I see creamsickle......


----------



## redfin (Apr 3, 2015)

Goto break up the Stihl party. This one would definitely crash it.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2015)

That saw impressed me. 

That's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## maulhead (Apr 3, 2015)

Customary picture of my latest Mastermind worksaw, 661c, fresh out of the box.

Have to get it suited up and ready for tomorrow. Going to kill some trees, and make a video. I was impressed with this saw when stock, but can only imagine it now, dont think I will be getting a whole lot of sleep tonight,,,, rock on Randy, thanks for the saw!!


----------



## maulhead (Apr 3, 2015)

just out of curiosity reading the last page of this thread, what number/batch was my 661?

edit, 

lucky #13, LOL


----------



## redfin (Apr 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That saw impressed me.
> 
> That's not an easy thing to do.



You did a spectacular job, thank you!


----------



## luckydad (Apr 3, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> Old pic of my Masterminded 395xp, 441, and
> 261.



The gang [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2015)

maulhead said:


> just out of curiosity reading the last page of this thread, what number/batch was my 661?
> 
> edit,
> 
> lucky #13, LOL



I remember a guy that ran around with my dad........had 13 1/2 tattooed on his arm. I asked him.......hey what's that 13 1/2 mean. He said "Well you know son, you go to court........you got 12 jurors, one judge, and a 1/2 ass chance".


----------



## Grey (Apr 5, 2015)

MM "work" saws got a little workout today.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Apr 16, 2015)

461 doing some work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Apr 17, 2015)

661cxb had a several tanks through yesterday taking down a huge gum, so far I've lent to two other climbers who just think it's beautiful to use, the groundies talk about it in awe.

Ozzie spec stock 660 is different to US model, 7hp (?) DP muffler and big balls, strong saws running 25" bars in hardwood and they just don't stand a chance


----------



## Deets066 (Apr 17, 2015)

treesmith said:


> 661cxb had a several tanks through yesterday taking down a huge gum, so far I've lent to two other climbers who just think it's beautiful to use, the groundies talk about it in awe.
> 
> Ozzie spec stock 660 is different to US model, 7hp (?) DP muffler and big balls, strong saws running 25" bars in hardwood and they just don't stand a chance


This is a picture thread, I wanna see!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 17, 2015)

MS 460 FTW!!!!


----------



## luckydad (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks good Dex, I wanna see some dirt on them saws !![emoji4][emoji4]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old-cat (Apr 17, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> MS 460 FTW!!!!
> 
> View attachment 419605


That XP on there is just an INSULT to STIHL!!


----------



## redfin (Apr 17, 2015)

old-cat said:


> That XP on there is just an INSULT to STIHL!!



Not when it stands for xtra pee.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 17, 2015)

redfin said:


> Not when it stands for xtra pee.



It shimmers like a diamond! !


----------



## mels (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's my latest Mastermind Masterpiece contribution to this awesome thread. 

Not a way cool powerhouse like most all the saws posted and pic'd in this thread, but boy does she have deeeep sentimental value here at Home. '76 vintage, pictured with an aftermarket spike, a 20" bar from Jonathan and two new loops of 3/8 .050 RS Oilomatic chain. We have the original spike and 16" (?) bar with most all paint intact hanging on a nail. 

Fired it up last Friday evening after work with my good friends at Newtown Power Equipment for the first time in many many years after having pushed it off into a corner myself since inheriting it. Good Lord does that exhaust note BARK just force a huge smile of reminiscence! Too pretty to run with that new 20" and chain, may have to go back to the 16 when I end up running her. 

Can't thank Randy enough, he just really went way out of his way to completely go through every nut and bolt, seal and bearing, line and well you get the idea. Randy, thank-you. 

Just got Home from knee surgery this morning so it'll be a while. Boss says she doesn't want to see me back at work for 6 weeks. boy, that's too bad, what the heck am I gonna do? Hmmm, by sheer coincidence I renewed my fishing license a month or so ago... Lol Anyway, enough ramble, enjoy the pics!








u


----------



## treesmith (Apr 21, 2015)

088xb and his little bro


----------



## chris zautner (Apr 21, 2015)

treesmith said:


> 088xb and his little bro


why do u have xp symbols on a stihl


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 21, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> why do u have xp symbols on a stihl



Cause they are sexy!


----------



## Stihl working hard (Apr 24, 2015)

36" bar 36RS Chain first cut new chain 10 tanks great saw Randy getting stronger with every tank what number am I


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2015)

You can really lean on that saw.......I like that. 

Your saw was one of the first with the intake raised........6 or 7 maybe.


----------



## ChipMonger (Apr 24, 2015)

mels said:


> Here's my latest Mastermind Masterpiece contribution to this awesome thread.
> 
> Not a way cool powerhouse like most all the saws posted and pic'd in this thread, but boy does she have deeeep sentimental value here at Home. '76 vintage, pictured with an aftermarket spike, a 20" bar from Jonathan and two new loops of 3/8 .050 RS Oilomatic chain. We have the original spike and 16" (?) bar with most all paint intact hanging on a nail.
> 
> ...




Mel,

Very nice. You are not to far from me, and newtown power equipment is about 15, maybe 20 mins away, depending on how fast i feel like driving and traffic ...Im in Trumbull. Good to see another guy from CT that isnt far away.


----------



## treesmith (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## maulhead (Apr 27, 2015)

Here is my latest Mastermind work saw, big thanks to DexterDay for selling it to me & bringing it to the Iowa GTG, 

MM461R, think I need to clean my camera lens after the GTG, seems a little dirty. 




at the GTG, we put a 28" bar on my Masatermind 441c, & new chain, Hedgerow made a cut in a 24" piece of oak, got a time of 31.9 seconds, then we put the same bar & same chain on the Mastermind 461r, Hedgerow cut a cookie off of the same piece of oak, we got a time of 22.9 seconds. Good running saw for sure!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 29, 2015)

One cool thing about this one is on the opposite side....Side Tension Adjuster  16" Picco setup

Most have seen this saw already, I was trying to see if I could post a pic after not being able to the last few days....Yay it worked!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2015)

REPPED !!!!!!!!


----------



## battlefordguy (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm working on a few saws to sell.......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm working on a few saws to sell.......


 Looking to Mooooove a few to greener pastures?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## maulhead (Apr 30, 2015)

battlefordguy said:


>



Wow nice saw!! I've been going back & forth about selling my MM261c..... one day I want to sell it, then I go use it, then I don't want to sell it, days & confused  Nice saw!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2015)

Only sell it if you find a very nice NE346XP that you wanna get ported.


----------



## maulhead (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi masterminder , im just curious about how much money for a cs490 masterminded ?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2015)

Not doing anything till July sir.


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 30, 2015)

Im not pressing


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2015)

Just contact me in July then please.


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 30, 2015)

Good but just to have a idea of the price?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2015)

I have no idea. 

If you contact me in July I will schedule a date in Nov that I can do a saw for you. At that time we will figure out the details.


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 30, 2015)

Oki busy man


----------



## treesmith (Apr 30, 2015)

Worth the wait


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 30, 2015)

maulhead said:


> Here is my latest Mastermind work saw, big thanks to DexterDay for selling it to me & bringing it to the Iowa GTG,
> 
> MM461R, think I need to clean my camera lens after the GTG, seems a little dirty.
> 
> ...



Nice saw buddy! Nice to finally meet you. Look forward to next year if you go back to Iowa!


----------



## maulhead (Apr 30, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Nice saw buddy! Nice to finally meet you. Look forward to next year if you go back to Iowa!



Thanks, I got from some guy that must have never used it  

Good to meet you also, next year I will be there on Friday so I dont miss out on anything, need to listen and learn some more!!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 30, 2015)

maulhead said:


> Thanks, I got from some guy that must have never used it
> 
> Good to meet you also, next year I will be there on Friday so I dont miss out on anything, need to listen and learn some more!!




Lots of "perspective" was gained both nights! 

See you next year bud!


----------



## maulhead (May 7, 2015)

I ended up letting my lil banana (261c) go off to foster care, so for now this is my new Mastermind 4 saw plan,,


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

Are you seeking a 346? lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

maulhead said:


> Wow nice saw!! I've been going back & forth about selling my MM261c..... one day I want to sell it, then I go use it, then I don't want to sell it, days & confused  Nice saw!





Mastermind said:


> Only sell it if you find a very nice NE346XP that you wanna get ported.


I'm just gonna document this for historical purposes, you can't take it back!


----------



## maulhead (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Are you seeking a 346? lol



well not exactly, just yet,, but you never know, Bill has a minty 346 he said he would loan me to see if I liked it... so IDK,

for now I just gonna run my 362c as my small saw, I know a lot of guys bash the 362c, but I like mine for limbing and smaller wood


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

I like em too. The 362C I mean.


----------



## maulhead (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just gonna document this for historical purposes, you can't take it back!



it's in writing now, so I cant slick talk my way out of it


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind meteor hybrid test saw .


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

How much fuel has that saw seen so far?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> How much fuel has that saw seen so far?


That was the meteor one that ended up a donation for phil was my main saw till i got rid of it,piston still looked new ,My new one has gone through maybe 10 gallons of fuel .
Thread when was built 
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ybrid-with-ported-meteor-cylinder-kit.221217/


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 8, 2015)

a money maker


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2015)

No way you can make money with a ported saw.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 8, 2015)

pft.........show me some more big ones, i'll show ya. plus.......tater tots


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

I thought ported saws were for making smiles!


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2015)

I've got a nice stand of poplar to get out on the land we just bought........some pretty damn good ones.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 8, 2015)

pics will be required


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2015)

Yes......yes they will.


----------



## hseII (May 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a nice stand of poplar to get out on the land we just bought........some pretty damn good ones.


I know a guy with damn good 70 and 90cc saws if you git tired of cutting!!! 
He's also cheap and easy: hence his current physical location... [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



They don't have no big wood here....


----------



## Mastermind (May 9, 2015)

I don't have big wood either......... 

Prolly for the best........keeps me outta trouble.


----------



## hseII (May 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have big wood either.........
> 
> Prolly for the best........keeps me outta trouble.


For some reason, my in RedNeck mind, good=big, tall, and straight....


----------



## maulhead (May 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have big wood either.........
> 
> Prolly for the best........keeps me outta trouble.



you dont have to be the biggest tree in the forest,,, just be the hardest, no soft wood...

we are talking about trees & wood species here,, right?


----------



## abramj (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, its about time I found the pics I took of my 385 when I unpacked it.

Nice "sleeper" muffler mod.

Doesn't even have a sticker... The ultimate sleeper saw. 
Running this 36" bar is a breeze now. Cuts through Ash like a hot knife in butter..... well, maybe not quite... but you get the point.
Then I unpacked the 041, that I found in a box, mostly disassembled, due to a drive side seal leak. Few parts missing.... cost... nothing. Located the missing parts and took to Randy. He fixed it and shipped it back.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2015)

A couple new pics after its been cleaned up.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2015)

That is an awesome looking saw Dex.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That is an awesome looking saw Dex.



Thanks Randy!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That is an awesome looking saw Dex.


That is very cool. How do you get the sticker to form to the corners like that?


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 26, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> A couple new pics after its been cleaned up.
> 
> View attachment 449651
> 
> ...


Dex that saw is absolutely sick! Is that a hydro dip? Wonder how it will hold up if it ever comes off the shelf![emoji41]


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> That is very cool. How do you get the sticker to form to the corners like that?



It's a hydro dip. No stickers here.



PA Dan said:


> Dex that saw is absolutely sick! Is that a hydro dip? Wonder how it will hold up if it ever comes off the shelf![emoji41]



 Yep, dipped. It gets some run time. A lot of Cant cutting/testing


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2015)

How much to dip the orange parts on our piped 064?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2015)

It's about $25-35 per piece. Bigger the part, the higher the cost.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2015)

Can I send the parts to you?


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 26, 2015)

Ya Dex who dipped them for you? I remember seeing someone on Pittsburgh Craigslist advertising they dip. Ill check again.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2015)

I gave this piped 064 to Wiggs........then I took it back to "improve" it. I'd love to have it dipped before I give it back.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Can I send the parts to you?



I can send you a link. I didn't even have them done. A friend here had them done for me. 

Let me get dinner squared away and I will PM you and PA Dan.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 26, 2015)

Sure, what's for dinner??? I would like that information also


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2015)

Salad and Calzones


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2015)

Time to wake this thread back up


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello? 

HELLO??????

Is this damn thing even broadcasting?


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello....are you there?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hullo


----------



## sunfish (Nov 2, 2015)

What is all this about an stuff ?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 2, 2015)

Pie. 

Pie is what it's all about.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 2, 2015)

I like pie!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I like pie!


What recipe


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 2, 2015)

Havent found a bad one yet! I like my new recipe although I have nothing to compare it to?


----------

